# Secret Santa for NAILS 2014! - Main Thread



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2014)

*EDIT: SIGN UPS ARE NOW OPEN, FOR MORE INFO ON HOW TO SIGN UP SEE HERE.*

Because the Nails group was such an awesome success last year, I wanted to bring that group back now that the main Secret Santa has been announced. So without further a do, here is your *2014 Nails Secret Santa Thread*.

This is similar to the regular Secret Santa except that the theme is situated around nail polish, nail products, etc.

The rules are simple, they're exactly the same as the main Secret Santa, except that the *spending limit is lowered to $20 USD. *(just like last year)

 
 *Secret Santa participation rules:*

Members who participate must have a minimum of* 50 posts* by the 1st day of sign ups.
Note: "drive by" posts ("hi!" or "I agree" type of posts) won't be counted. QUALITY posts. Get to chatting with your fellow MUT members, you'll be surprised how quickly you accumulate posts if you participate on the forums!
 
Must be in good standing with no serious infractions and/or negative trade ratings within the last 12 months.
 
Sign ups for Secret Santa will begin *Saturday, October 25* and last through *Saturday, November 8*. This is a TWO week window to sign up. This year we will be using Elfster. (I will update this post with the group link once I create it).
*Note*: Because we're using Elfster this year your real name will be used so please make sure you fill out in the nickname field your MUT username so we know who is who.
 
Gifts must be sent out no later than* December 1* for international exchanges and *December 15* for domestic.
_*Note*_: This will give you almost one month to shop and ship. For those participating in an international exchange please refer to the USPS or UPS site for details on when the deadline for shipping international happens to be. The international postal dates typically ends on or around December 1 to 3 which is why it's critical if you have an international Secret Santa giftee to mail your gift by those dates. For those within the US the cut off date is December 15 to ensure your SSG has the item by Christmas. You may ship earlier if you wish but please do not ship later then the cut off dates.Navy holiday mailing dates
UPS holiday mailing dates
USPS holiday mailing dates
Endicia holiday mailing dates

[*]Shipping priority is not mandatory however tracking is mandatory. If you use Paypal to ship there are 1st class options that may be less expensive and will typically include free tracking.
 
[*]A tracking # *is mandatory*. Tracking #s should be sent to Santa's Elf (TBD) for our records.
*Note*: International traders, tracking may or may be available however an export # will be issued which acts like a tracking #.
 
[*]Total gift value should be approximately $20.
 
[*]Item(s) must be *NEW* and never used, swatched or opened.
 
[*]Open to international traders HOWEVER note that gift receiver is responsible for any import fees, duties or taxes (if any). Also international shipping takes longer - up to 12 weeks depending on where the person lives and how it was mailed. (See rule for shipping deadlines.)
*Note*: If you would like to trade only within your country please state that.
 
[*]*Once you sign up please do not back out as it will cause problems with the assignment list.* If you do back out you may be prohibited from participating in future events.
 
[*]Forum *username must be included* somewhere on or in your gift to indicate who the gift is from. You may omit your real name if you so choose however do not omit your username.
 
[*]Posting photos of the gifts you receive is *NOT* mandatory however *ACKNOWLEDGEMENT that you did receive the gift IS mandatory*. You may or may not like the gift(s) sent HOWEVER please acknowledge that your gift was received so we may mark you off the list. I will post a list of everyone who is participating and will remove names as they acknowledge that they received their gift.
This is a swap exchange. As with all swap exchanges you are at risk for a Secret Santa to flake out and not send a gift at all. If you do not receive a gift by December 23 please let us know. This is why tracking is important. It is mandatory and it is an inexpensive way to prove that an item was sent. If you use Paypal to ship tracking is included even in first class shipping.
 
ALLERGIES: If you have an allergy or sensitivity PLEASE let us know so we may inform your Secret Santa. Please note this will not guarantee that your Secret Santa will be able to prevent any reactions as some companies do not list all ingredients.

Happy Swapping, Stalking, and Shopping!

Love,

Nail Santa


----------



## Lolo22 (Oct 8, 2014)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!


I've been dying to get this thread rolling again! The one last year was so much fun!


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 8, 2014)

WOO HOO!!! I cannot wait!!!


----------



## EggyBread (Oct 8, 2014)

So exciting!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 8, 2014)

This was so fun last year! I hope that with the added rules, there won't be any hurt feelings.

Hmmmm I'm supposed to be studying for the MCATs but I just found out that I screwed up with the testing dates and I won't be able to take the old version of the test and the new version isn't coming around until March '15. So maybe I'll do the general secret santa this year too :3


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Oct 8, 2014)

Can I suggest one more thing? I know that we are only allowed to link up to 4 plugs in our signature -- can wishlists for the secret santa not count towards that? I think that will make it a little easier for everyone in case they want to create link to their wishlists.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Can I suggest one more thing? I know that we are only allowed to link up to 4 plugs in our signature -- can wishlists for the secret santa not count towards that? I think that will make it a little easier for everyone in case they want to create link to their wishlists.


I'm personally on board with this but this is something @@zadidoll will have to confirm. Also from my understanding, we will be able to make wishlists on Elfster? This is something I'll have to figure out when I play with it myself (before the sign up period, of course hahaha).


----------



## Allison H (Oct 8, 2014)

This looks like a lot of fun! I've never participated in any of the Secret Santa events on MUT. I'll have to remember this...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Oct 8, 2014)

yaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 8, 2014)

I've confirmed with Zadi that any wishlist link won't count against the four links in the signature rule.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 9, 2014)

Wewt!!!!! Is it wrong that I have a ton of Ulta points waiting for the Secret Santa exchanges?


----------



## formul8edphrase (Oct 9, 2014)

This sounds really exciting; I definitely want to sign up!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 9, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Wewt!!!!! Is it wrong that I have a ton of Ulta points waiting for the Secret Santa exchanges?


That's one reason I'm sad I don't have birchbox still, my points came in handy last year.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2014)

Stealing this idea from Zadi: Here are some of the names from last year's Secret Santa Nails group in case anyone from last year wants to participate and needs a reminder that sign ups are coming soon.

@@wrkreads

@@utgal2004

@@tulosai

@@trekkersangel

@@thebeverley3

@@tgooberbutt

@@StickyLips

@

@@secrethoarder

@@Sakura83

@@QueenJane

@@puppymomofthree

@

@@PeridotCricket

@@meaganola

@@nikkimouse

@@nicepenguins

@@Momma4

@@NittanyLionGRRL

@@makeitupasigo

@

@@LyndaV

@@luckyme502

@@Lolo22

@@Lily V

@@lemony007

@

@@latinafeminista

@kawaiimeows

@

@@jaylee78

@@Jac13

@@FrostKitty

@@FireNRice

@@DragonChick

@@DonnaD

@@Donna529

@@Christa W

@@chelsealady

@@bluelion

@@Animezing

@

@@alterkate

@@Alexia561


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 11, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows

Thank you for the reminder. Do signups for the nails group start October 25th?

Edited: I should read before I post.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> @@kawaiimeows
> 
> Thank you for the reminder. Do signups for the nails group start October 25th?
> 
> Edited: I should read before I post.


Hahah no worries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've noticed a lot of people I tagged haven't been on in a while or didn't make it over from the old forum but hopefully we will get some new and old faces!


----------



## Sakura83 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm all for it! Counting down to the 25th, haven't posted a whole ton due to school and work but I'm still lurking! Thanks for the reminder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 11, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> I'm all for it! Counting down to the 25th, haven't posted a whole ton due to school and work but I'm still lurking! Thanks for the reminder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Woo hoo! So glad you're still around! :]


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 13, 2014)

Sakura83 said:


> I'm all for it! Counting down to the 25th, haven't posted a whole ton due to school and work but I'm still lurking! Thanks for the reminder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You're still here, yay!!!


----------



## verybluetiful (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm interested! I've always wanted to participate! Can't wait to sign up this weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 23, 2014)

I just bought a bunch of mini Indie polishes on Etsy. I've started my shopping early ... without even knowing what my giftee would like ... I did 1 of each for me, 1 for Secret Santa Giftee (or someone else if it's really not something my giftee would want) and I'm still under the $ limit, I think. I need to look again.


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 24, 2014)

Are we using Elfster for the nails swap, too? I want to get it set up if we are....I am super duper excited for tomorrow!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Are we using Elfster for the nails swap, too? I want to get it set up if we are....I am super duper excited for tomorrow!!


Yes we are. I've got the elfster page made, I'm just not sure if its visible yet or not because the dates stuff was confusing me on there, so I haven't posted it yet. Tonight or tomorrow I'm going to queue up the posts for sign ups like Zadi did for regular secret santa (I believe they're hidden to regular members right now).


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 25, 2014)

Yay, I'm in!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm an idiot and totally didn't realize signups started today. I've been out of town and forgot - I thought it was the 27th, LOL. So I'll get that ready and report back here.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 25, 2014)

SIGN UP INFORMATION HERE


----------



## Jwls750 (Oct 30, 2014)

Signed up and excited! My wish list is in my signature  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok I'm a dork and I can't find it...when do sign ups close and when do we get out person?? I can't wait to shop shop shop!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 30, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Ok I'm a dork and I can't find it...when do sign ups close and when do we get out person?? I can't wait to shop shop shop!!


Sign ups close the eighth. I'll see what Zadi wants to do for a firm time cut off and then go from there since it won't take long to match up at all, as we have a small group.

Also I might add @ as an assistant (if she or another mod is willing) to do the matching up so that way I don't know who has me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Oct 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Sign ups close the eighth. I'll see what Zadi wants to do for a firm time cut off and then go from there since it won't take long to match up at all, as we have a small group.
> 
> Also I might add @ as an assistant (if she or another mod is willing) to do the matching up so that way I don't know who has me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


put me in, coach!


----------



## NotTheMama (Oct 30, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Sign ups close the eighth. I'll see what Zadi wants to do for a firm time cut off and then go from there since it won't take long to match up at all, as we have a small group.


Okey dokey...for some reason I thought sign ups closed on the 4th....I must have been dreaming!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 31, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Okey dokey...for some reason I thought sign ups closed on the 4th....I must have been dreaming!!


Hahah I actually double checked earlier just to make sure I wasn't out of the loop on something, but yeah Zadi actually bumped it up from the 15th to the 8th due to demand to start shopping early! So close yet so far.

I might not even need an assistant to draw names now that I think about it, if I just automatically generate the drawing then it might not show me (as an organizer) who got me? I'll have to read up on this some more before the close of sign ups.


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 31, 2014)

One question that should probably be added to the survey is whether or not you'd like a heads up when your box is shipped so that you can be on the lookout for it.

And is it the 8th yet? I'm excited to go shopping and can't yet. This wait time is killing meeeeeeeee!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 31, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> One question that should probably be added to the survey is whether or not you'd like a heads up when your box is shipped so that you can be on the lookout for it.


This is mandatory this year. You can have a friend send the PM with the tracking number or you can find someone willing to elf in the Sugar Plum Fairy Lounge


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 31, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This is mandatory this year. You can have a friend send the PM with the tracking number or you can find someone willing to elf in the Sugar Plum Fairy Lounge


Cool. I know it's a question in the other SS questionnaire, but I didn't see it in the nails one. Or it's also too early, the coffee hasn't kicked in and I missed it somewhere. *runs off to drink all the coffee*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 31, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Cool. I know it's a question in the other SS questionnaire, but I didn't see it in the nails one. Or it's also too early, the coffee hasn't kicked in and I missed it somewhere. *runs off to drink all the coffee*


It might very well in that questionnaire, I just took our questionnaire straight from the one last year.


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm already in the regular SS but was thinking about joining this one as well.  I just was unsure: would I then have two separate elfster wish lists?  Or would everything just be all connected into one account and one wish list?  Hoping thats clear...


----------



## DragonChick (Oct 31, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I'm already in the regular SS but was thinking about joining this one as well.  I just was unsure: would I then have two separate elfster wish lists?  Or would everything just be all connected into one account and one wish list?  Hoping thats clear...


You can make a separate wishlist for both but have both groups have access to them. Or just have one wishlist, but have it set so both groups have access to it. You can set the viewing permissions by individual wishlist in Elfster.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Oct 31, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I'm already in the regular SS but was thinking about joining this one as well.  I just was unsure: would I then have two separate elfster wish lists?  Or would everything just be all connected into one account and one wish list?  Hoping thats clear...


Hmmm ... that really is a good question.  I have multiple wishlists on Elfster, relating to different types of nail polishes.  I will need to make sure the nails swap has access to them all.


----------



## chelsealynn (Oct 31, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> You can make a separate wishlist for both but have both groups have access to them. Or just have one wishlist, but have it set so both groups have access to it. You can set the viewing permissions by individual wishlist in Elfster.


Thanks for the reply.  It's a lot easier for me to just have one since I've already added some polishes to my wish list. I'll just make sure it's visible for both groups.  I'm excited to join!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 1, 2014)

All the mini's I ordered over the past week or so have arrived.  OMG.  They're all gorgeous and the bottles are so cute.  I keep telling myself I am not going to buy more nail polish for this exchange until after signups are over and I find out what my giftee likes.  We'll see how that goes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 1, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> All the mini's I ordered over the past week or so have arrived.  OMG.  They're all gorgeous and the bottles are so cute.  I keep telling myself I am not going to buy more nail polish for this exchange until after signups are over and I find out what my giftee likes.  We'll see how that goes.


Who's the maker? Just out of curiousity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 1, 2014)

ILNP was having a sale yesterday, but I talked myself out of it. I think that was the most successful thing about last year's exchange -- being scared that I would somehow buy something my Santa would buy for me so not buying anything. Also I bought the last three EP monthly polishes so who knows what those look like.

I'm so excited to go shopping, though! I love a good challenge!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Who's the maker? Just out of curiousity.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


SpectrumCosmetic, SuperNails, and SparkleFactorLaquer


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 5, 2014)

Soooo I finally made my Elfster wish lists. And oh boy!!! They are wishes, lol. I can't wait to get my Lady.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2014)

Did a little bit of early shopping and found one Formula X by Sephora and one Ciate polish at my Ross for $8 total!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 7, 2014)

I have totally gone over the $20 limit--by $1. The mini polishes I bought for my giftee came out to around $21. I am totally pretending the shipping cost does not exist--because that's how it's supposed to be in an exchange--but also because in addition to my $42 total (I couldn't buy such gorgeous polishes for my giftee without getting 1 of each for myself) shipping was close to $20. I'm glad I have a crap-ton of unused polishes in my collection that I intended to use but have come to realize I never will. Woohooo for decluttering and giving a gift at the same time.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I have totally gone over the $20 limit--by $1. The mini polishes I bought for my giftee came out to around $21. *I am totally pretending the shipping cost does not exist*--because that's how it's supposed to be in an exchange--but also because in addition to my $42 total (I couldn't buy such gorgeous polishes for my giftee without getting 1 of each for myself) shipping was close to $20. I'm glad I have a crap-ton of unused polishes in my collection that I intended to use but have come to realize I never will. Woohooo for decluttering and giving a gift at the same time.


This is totally what I do too. Obviously it exists but its definitely not necessary to count it IMO.

That's one thing I love about nail polish, its so easy to pass on unused or lightly used stuff, and just allows you to beef up the gift that much more!

I've been super excited about doing the nails group again because 1) because i love how small it is so you get to know everyone involved and 2) i love having a narrow theme because i'm so indecisive! hahaha.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 7, 2014)

I got really confused and could have sworn my town had a marshall's (where i previously found ciate), but i ended up at ross where i got the ciate and forumla x polish. after googling i think there is a marshall's in the same area? now i want to venture over there tomorrow and see if they have any more awesome polish. my ross also had some opi minis but i didn't want to go too over board this early hahaha.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 8, 2014)

I am being good and so far haven't bought anything. The suspense is killing me, though!! And I seriously never go to Marshall's or TJMaxx, even though we have both. I am totally going to hit them up to see what I can find as soon as I know who I have.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 8, 2014)

The TJMaxx in my area never has good polishes. I've never been to Marshall's so I'll have to go check it out soon. Can't wait to see who I get, I have a few ideas in mind just waiting to see my person's preferences.

This is going to be so much fun!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been good so far holding off on the purchasing, but I want to start shopping so bad! Not too much longer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I've been good so far holding off on the purchasing, but I want to start shopping so bad! Not too much longer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have no restraint. The wait has been killing me!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll try and get the names drawn as soon as possible tonight though! I just want to make sure there are are no hiccups before draw names, so I'll probably be coordinating with Allistra in the regular group to make sure everything is good to go. And I'm not entirely sure how the process works for Elfster so this will be another learning experience for me (and hopefully not as awkward as sign ups initially were).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2014)

Standby....working out some technical difficulties with name drawing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2014)

*ASSIGNMENTS HAVE BEEN MADE!*

* :santa: **  :santa: **  :santa: **  :santa: **  :santa: **  :santa: **  :santa: **  :santa: **  :santa: **  :santa: ** *

Unfortunately, I had to remove the people who did not fully complete the sign up instructions in order to successfully complete the draw. I know there is a "latecomer" option, so I will allow that for those who were signed up but did not complete the survey requirements.

*Once you complete your survey and/or send me your address I will add you as a latecomer to the exchange. Then we will do a second draw between those people. *

*You have until Monday 11/10/2014 at 8 PM EST to complete your sign ups if you'd still like to participate. *

NOTE: Sign ups are officially closed. This is only an option for those who have already partially signed up. 

Let the shopping begin!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2014)

Also, if your giftee did not post their address on elfster - PM me for their address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 8, 2014)

Yaaaay I have mine I AM SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

Ahhhhh so excited!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay!  And, hey, everybody, don't forget to add plenty of things to that Elfster wishlist!  It's going to be *very* useful for Santa, especially if she uses the app when she's out and about!  (No number of things is too many to add.  The more options, the better!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2014)

I am way too excited now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2014)

Also, there's tons of Butter London and Deborah Lippmann for sale on 6pm.com!!


----------



## Sakura83 (Nov 8, 2014)

Super duper excited!!!  let the stalking begin!! I have a feeling ill be up late &gt;_&gt;


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm so excited to start shopping &amp; stalking!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 8, 2014)

Yay!! Stalking in full force now!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2014)

Feeling like the ultimate creeper right now  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 8, 2014)

I feel like I'm training to be a ninja!!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 8, 2014)

Eeeeek! This is gonna be so much fun!!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 8, 2014)

And introducing the Not-Your-Santa Warehouse and Workshop!  Think of it as Freecycle for Secret Santa, although Santas pay the shipping.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134915-not-your-santa-warehouse-and-workshop-2014/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 8, 2014)

I have two polishes picked out but I'm waiting to pull the trigger because shopping is fun? Hahhaha. I think I'm only going to send one of the polishes I found yesterday at Ross to her because I'm not so sure she will like the other based on her likes/dislikes (which means I get to play with it instead, so no loss).


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 9, 2014)

Yay!  I'm excited.  I didn't end up seeing my assignment until I was at work last night and then I was all worked up (in a good way) about it with all these ideas going through my head.  I'm excited to finally be at home so I can properly peek around and make up a list of what to do.  I'm dying to go the mall and get stuff   :drive:


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, I'm having a senior moment and I'm about to ask an insanely stupid question so please feel free to make fun of me....I got the email that the draws were done and it says see your draw, so I clicked on that and it took me to a wishlist....is that my person??? I've been sick the last few days and I think all the cold medicine went right to my brain....


----------



## meaganola (Nov 9, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Ok, I'm having a senior moment and I'm about to ask an insanely stupid question so please feel free to make fun of me....I got the email that the draws were done and it says see your draw, so I clicked on that and it took me to a wishlist....is that my person??? I've been sick the last few days and I think all the cold medicine went right to my brain....


Yes, that's it!  Also, copying something I posted in the other Secret Santa thread (in case you are like me and can't remember the real name of the person you were assigned, which makes it tricky to hunt down their name on Elfster if you can't do a search):  Go to the MUT Secret Santa group on Elfster.  Look on the left side of the screen.  It's under the MUT Santa picture!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah... I've already gone over budget. I just love giving gifts!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2014)

The wishlist feature has slown down a bunch - I wonder if we're all breaking it  :lol:   :lol:   :lol:


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 9, 2014)

I was going to wait for black friday to start shopping but I couldn't resist buying a couple items. I'm having so much fun.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 9, 2014)

> Yes, that's it! Also, copying something I posted in the other Secret Santa thread (in case you are like me and can't remember the real name of the person you were assigned, which makes it tricky to hunt down their name on Elfster if you can't do a search): Go to the MUT Secret Santa group on Elfster. Look on the left side of the screen. It's under the MUT Santa picture!


Thank you!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 9, 2014)

Just made the first purchase for my elfie!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2014)

I couldn't resist making a purchase already. I want to mix it up yet also get her what she wants so I got one thing from her wishlist and one thing I *think* she might like based on her survey. There's something on Sephora I'm eyeing but I'm waiting for the $15 off BI coupon for that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 9, 2014)

so excited too. Also, FYI for everyone whose giftees requested indies, @@ohsailor informed me that if you email some of the companies and ask them if they could provide a discount code, they usually do (something maybe like 10%-15%). She helped me out and told that Polish Me Silly was 15% off with MUT15. I emailed another (which stocks eyeshadow and as well as nail polish) and I'll let everyone know if I manage to score a code!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2014)

That's awesome! I'm totally out of my element when it comes to shopping for indie stuff, so I'd love to see who we can get promo codes from!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 9, 2014)

I may have bought the gift portions for both my Santees earlier on a Ulta run. Points and coupons = lots of spoiling going on! I may have also bought a couple of things for me at the same time.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 9, 2014)

Argh....I can't decide!!! OMG....I haven't bought anything yet because...decisions!!!! Lol...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2014)

dear secret santa, don't be overwhelmed by me continuing to add things to my wishlist. at this point i'm just having fun finding new nail polishes because i haven't done any window shopping in a while hahaha.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 9, 2014)

Yeah I apologize to my Santa too because my Wishlist is nuts, even just the "nail" one is 50+ items.....I'm mostly just using it to keep track of stuff I want to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Yeah I apologize to my Santa too because my Wishlist is nuts, even just the "nail" one is 50+ items.....I'm mostly just using it to keep track of stuff I want to buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


right? its such a convenient way to keep a running list of things i like.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 9, 2014)

also i'm in the middle of trying to build my wedding registry and it overwhelms me so looking at pretty nail polish is therapeutic haha


----------



## Christa W (Nov 10, 2014)

To whomever has me, I will be doing a lot of wishlist adding hopefully tonight or tomorrow.  I've been crazy busy and almost didn't get my survey completed.  I still have my Summerswap wish list in my signature also if you are looking for ideas.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 10, 2014)

Well with all the wish list you are sure to get something you like, lol.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 10, 2014)

I bought some stuff not on my santee's wishlist. I hope she still likes it.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I bought some stuff not on my santee's wishlist. I hope she still likes it.



I did this as well.  I tried to go based off what it seemed like she liked.  Surprises are always nice too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai (Nov 10, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> I did this as well.  I tried to go based off what it seemed like she liked.  Surprises are always nice too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yes, exactly! I find the wishlist tool to be EXTREMELY helpful but I think of it as more of a blueprint/guide than a mandate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, I'm using my wishlist as a  "here is the kind of stuff i like" to give an idea of brands, textures, glitters, colors, etc. For me personally a surprise that isn't straight from a wishlist is fun because it is unexpected!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 10, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I bought some stuff not on my santee's wishlist. I hope she still likes it.


I did the same, I based my purchases on colors I think she'll like.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 10, 2014)

I might include a couple polishes that were swatched as extras for my girl. Should I label them as such?


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 10, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I might include a couple polishes that were swatched as extras for my girl. Should I label them as such?


I did. It just seemed nice to do.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I might include a couple polishes that were swatched as extras for my girl. Should I label them as such?


I did this last year and just included a cute little note just to make it clear.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 10, 2014)

I bought some really cute extras today that I think (hope) my Santee will like.  They were so cute I had to get one for myself!  I'm getting so excited.  It's so fun to shop for someone else.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 10, 2014)

I like surprises not in my list too! I think one of the funnest parts of these gift exchanges is seeing someone else's favorite stuff too.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 10, 2014)

Surprises are always good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2014)

Just as a general public service announcement: *please use the wishlist feature on elfster*.

Now, I definitely don't expect everyone to have 60+ items like me hahahaha, but if you have &lt;5 it would probably be a good idea to build it up a bit.

The best part? You can use the "direct link" option and direct your Secret Santa exactly to something you want! (cough cough, maybe it is on promo somewhere specifically and you don't want them to shell out extra money)

If you have any specific questions about the wishlist feature, don't hesitate to contact me!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> The best part? You can use the "direct link" option and direct your Secret Santa exactly to something you want! (cough cough, maybe it is on promo somewhere specifically and you don't want them to shell out extra money)


Or an obscure indie hidden away in the back corner of some random website.  *Love* that aspect.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

IMPORTANT PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT!  ILOVENP IS BACK FROM VACATION!  I REPEAT!  ILOVENP IS BACK!  COMMENCE THE WISHLISTING!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ILoveNP


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 10, 2014)

Unique Nail polish is going out of business, code byebye60 will get you 60% off all polishes that are in stock, from their FB page:

byebye60 coupon code is live!!! receive 60% off any order, while supplies last. This is our final sale and what is left on the site is all that there is!!!! uniquenailpolish.com

*Not an affiliate link

My Secret Santa is getting some goodies from here!!!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 10, 2014)

Public apology to my Santa because apparently I am a total DERP and had restrictions on my Wishlist instead of making it public!! It should be fixed now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh and first purchase for my elfie is made!!!!


----------



## tulosai (Nov 10, 2014)

Speaking of Derps, meet my cat Bingley...


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 10, 2014)

Woo hoo, just ordered the "big gift" for my Secret Santa!! I am so excited, I can't wait to see it in person. I am off tomorrow, so I may hit Marshall's and TJMaxx and see if I can find more goodies. As far as surprises go, I LOVE them....please do not feel confined to my list, I am adding things that catch my eye. I am super easy to shop for, I love nail polish and I'm resisting adding EVERYTHING to my wish list!!! LOL...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I am off tomorrow, so I may hit Marshall's and TJMaxx and see if I can find more goodies.


 
My marshall's was pretty well stocked when I went yesterday (not sure if this is typical, but the Marshall's here is *way* better than the Ross here) - there was tons of OPI, a random Essie, and some Butter London at my Marshall's. I didn't spend a lot of time looking at the rest of the beauty stuff because my fiance was more interested in the chocolate bahahha.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 10, 2014)

Rainbow Honey is back, too, with their November LE lineup!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 10, 2014)

I was JUST about to post about Rainbow Honey - the november set is gorgeous!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 11, 2014)

Ok, seriously ladies, just call me the dork of the thread at this point. I got an anonymous question via elfster asking what type of extras I would like, I typed out my answer and went to hit reply at the same time my cat bumped my arm &amp; I hit dismiss instead!!! Argh....now I can't get the question back....I swear I need to go to bed. That's what I get for doing stuff on my phone. I'm not usually such a dunce, I promise!!

Anywho, here is my reply, and feel free to resend me the question via elfster if you need anymore info:

I love tea &amp; hot chocolate, I am not a coffee drinker.

I don't wear much jewelry despite having pierced ears because the older I get, the more sensitive I get to it. Usually just my wedding rings and a necklace my husband got me for my birthday.

I am a bath taker, I love bubble bath, bath fizzies, bath oil, etc. I love cute stuff, tropical scents, seasonal scents, and candles &amp; wax melts.

I love treats, m&amp;ms, twizzlers, nerds. I love a really good piece of chocolate, too, so if you have a local place that you love, I'd love to try it!!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> IMPORTANT PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT! ILOVENP IS BACK FROM VACATION! I REPEAT! ILOVENP IS BACK! COMMENCE THE WISHLISTING!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ILoveNP


So. Much. pretty!!!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 11, 2014)

Santa, I'm sorry to add so many items to my list all at once...I'll try to slow it down!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2014)

I am getting use to elfster. I think once I find out all the tricks I will be on fire, lol. Yea this fun. I needed a break from 2 weeks of sleepovers and preteen parties. Now some adult shopping!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2014)

We now have a Secret Santa information kiosk and technical help desk! 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134942-secret-santa-and-midsummer-nights-dream-information-desk/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> IMPORTANT PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT!  ILOVENP IS BACK FROM VACATION!  I REPEAT!  ILOVENP IS BACK!  COMMENCE THE WISHLISTING!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ILoveNP


woah they changed their bottles? Not sure how I feel about that... I liked the old bottles, and the new branding is so devoid of any personality (like the new Orly logo ugh)


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 11, 2014)

ILoveNP polish looks so pretty. I have never heard or tried this brand. So tempting...


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> woah they changed their bottles? Not sure how I feel about that... I liked the old bottles, and the new branding is so devoid of any personality (like the new Orly logo ugh)


Yeah, Barbra had to redesign their entire branding due to potential legal trouble with someone claiming that ILNP's branding was causing infringement with their logo. That's why she had that huge 30% off sale at the end of October because she couldn't sell product with the old logo after October 31st.

While I liked the old bottles, I actually prefer the newly designed bottles. I'm also glad to see that she's started a rewards program similar to Llarowes. (Okay, it's exactly the same as Llarowe's reward program.)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 11, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Yeah, Barbra had to redesign their entire branding due to potential legal trouble with someone claiming that ILNP's branding was causing infringement with their logo. That's why she had that huge 30% off sale at the end of October because she couldn't sell product with the old logo after October 31st.
> 
> While I liked the old bottles, I actually prefer the newly designed bottles. I'm also glad to see that she's started a rewards program similar to Llarowes. (Okay, it's exactly the same as Llarowe's reward program.)


She stepped up to help design Llarowe's website, so it would make sense both systems had the same rewards system.

I guess she was pressed for time with that redesign, but it's still... super generic. I like the bottle itself, but nothing about the logo stands out.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 11, 2014)

meaganola said:


> IMPORTANT PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT!  ILOVENP IS BACK FROM VACATION!  I REPEAT!  ILOVENP IS BACK!  COMMENCE THE WISHLISTING!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ILoveNP


Whoa! Black Orchid is stunning!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 11, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> She stepped up to help design Llarowe's website, so it would make sense both systems had the same rewards system.
> 
> I guess she was pressed for time with that redesign, but it's still... super generic. I like the bottle itself, but nothing about the logo stands out.


Yeah, I forgot to mention that they handle the backend for Llarowe's site, I just hadn't noticed the rewards program on ILNP's site until now.

@@Jac13 Yes you must try the multichromes, Nostalgia is my favorite for Christmastime!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 11, 2014)

Just sitting in the gas station parking lot waiting on roadside assistance to come change my flat tire....so I am adding to my wishlist. LOL....my hubby tried to break the lug nuts loose and he can't get them off, so here we sit. It's cold and I'm trying to keep my mind off it by window shopping for pretties.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Just sitting in the gas station parking lot waiting on roadside assistance to come change my flat tire....so I am adding to my wishlist. LOL....my hubby tried to break the lug nuts loose and he can't get them off, so here we sit. It's cold and I'm trying to keep my mind off it by window shopping for pretties.


Oh no! Be safe and keep warm!!! Keep us updated  :hugs3:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been staring at ILNP's pictures all day thanks to this thread!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 11, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Oh no! Be safe and keep warm!!! Keep us updated :hugs3:


Thank you!! We are home now, safe &amp; sound. My hubby only had the cheapo tools that came with my car and no hat, wearing dress shoes, so not dressed to change a tire in the dark. Luckily roadside assistance had all the proper tools so it only took him ten minutes to change it for us.


----------



## BSquared (Nov 11, 2014)

Glad you made it home and yay for roadside assistance! They've saved me a few times too


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 11, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Glad you made it home and yay for roadside assistance! They've saved me a few times too


Yep, us too!! I'm so thankful that we have that service.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 11, 2014)

Anyone shopping for Essie - I also noticed that 6pm.com has essie polishes for $6 and under! (and free shipping on any amount always!)


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 12, 2014)

My order shipped!!

Also, if anyone is interested, Llarowe has a listing for the June A Box, Indied on sale for $20 (regular $50.) I may or may not have purchased one to split between myself and my Santa.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> My order shipped!!
> 
> Also, if anyone is interested, Llarowe has a listing for the June A Box, Indied on sale for $20 (regular $50.) I may or may not have purchased one to split between myself and my Santa.


There's one brand / polish in the set I think my giftee would like but I'm not sure about the rest and I'd like to get her other things XD But that's a great use of your $20 budget if your giftee likes indies!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you to the Elf who wished me a happy birthday today!  :wub:

Question, though: do people tend to get their giftees extras that are nail-related or otherwise? (Has someone already asked that? I've been scanning several threads today and I'm not sure what I've read.)


----------



## chaostheory (Nov 12, 2014)

oops this was posted in wrong spot. sorry, ignore!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 12, 2014)

chaosintoart said:


> oops this was posted in wrong spot. sorry, ignore!


It was a good question though that I was going to try and answer when I was back at the computer to type. Unfortunately, I think the way the post history works now on someone's profile is it only shows so many of the recent posts. Another mod (possibly @@meaganola ) might be aware of another way, but I haven't noticed any, which has been one of my qualms with the new forum.



formul8edphrase said:


> Thank you to the Elf who wished me a happy birthday today!  :wub:
> 
> Question, though: do people tend to get their giftees extras that are nail-related or otherwise? (Has someone already asked that? I've been scanning several threads today and I'm not sure what I've read.)


my santa last year did an amazing job of creeping my posts and sent me samples of some of my favorite products and other small beauty extras. I like to make variety so I'm going to send nail polish and then other things (maybe something seasonal, or candy, or a craft).


----------



## Allison H (Nov 12, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Thank you to the Elf who wished me a happy birthday today! :wub:
> 
> Question, though: do people tend to get their giftees extras that are nail-related or otherwise? (Has someone already asked that? I've been scanning several threads today and I'm not sure what I've read.)


 I'll be giving my elf some extra none nail related items. Of course the main focus will be for nails, but I've snooped around, and have other items I know she'd like.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 12, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Thank you to the Elf who wished me a happy birthday today!  :wub:
> 
> Question, though: do people tend to get their giftees extras that are nail-related or otherwise? (Has someone already asked that? I've been scanning several threads today and I'm not sure what I've read.)


For me it depends on how detailed they were on their questionnaire and something catches my eye, or if I find something that's perfect for them. In different nail SS swaps I've done, some I've stuck strictly to sweet treats and nail extras, one I had loved Doctor Who so I made it a Whovian themed box with some Doctor Who extras, another I wrapped everything in a specific color. I have no set rule as to what the extras will be, it depends on my mood and if I have a great idea, or if I stick with the typical extras.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 12, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Thank you to the Elf who wished me a happy birthday today!  :wub:
> 
> Question, though: do people tend to get their giftees extras that are nail-related or otherwise? (Has someone already asked that? I've been scanning several threads today and I'm not sure what I've read.)



The extras I have are seriously all over the place.  There's a few nail care type items and some that are  so far from that.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> It was a good question though that I was going to try and answer when I was back at the computer to type. Unfortunately, I think the way the post history works now on someone's profile is it only shows so many of the recent posts. Another mod (possibly @@meaganola ) might be aware of another way, but I haven't noticed any, which has been one of my qualms with the new forum.


Are you trying to figure out how to see all posts?

'Find Content' and then filter to 'only posts.' It DOES only show the last 1000 but that should be plenty for most people.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 12, 2014)

formul8edphrase said:


> Thank you to the Elf who wished me a happy birthday today!  :wub:
> 
> Question, though: do people tend to get their giftees extras that are nail-related or otherwise? (Has someone already asked that? I've been scanning several threads today and I'm not sure what I've read.)


Last year, I got my santee slippers. I think anything extra is fair game. I love fuzzy socks and slippers for winter- actually all year- so it was a must.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 12, 2014)

After putting it off for weeks and weeks, I finally updated my list of polishes I own. It was more annoying to do it this year when i was updating last year's list than to actually just type up the whole inventory last year. I don't know why. &lt;_&gt;

I felt like my inventory didn't grow by that much but lol jk it grew by something like 30-40 polishes (which, after 10 months and buying 3-4 bottles of polish a month -- sadly makes sense) but sometimes I look at all this polish and wonder what I'm doing with my life. LOL JK I don't.

I did switch to a new top coat recently -- I was using Poshe before, but I switched over to Formula X neon tc (well I don't like neon nails, but it was on sale--) I'd gotten two bottles for $7 and it lasts forever. Before I'd get 3-5 days out my manicures, and now I'm getting like 6-8, which has led to a lot of laziness. That's probably the thing I'm most sad I'm going to be missing out on when I permanently break up with Sephora ): I guess I"ll have to find another top coat I like. I hear KBShimmer's is pretty awesome and that's only $5--

tl;dr version: is anyone else doing an inventory of their polish? My giftee had one on her blog last year, which I thought was super helpful so I could be assured I wasn't getting anything she already had. But it does take a while to write out, especially if your polish list is looonnggg


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 12, 2014)

I thought about doing a polish inventory but I doubt I'd get it done in time. And honestly there's so much out there I doubt I'd get any dupes and if I do...no biggie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I did switch to a new top coat recently -- I was using Poshe before, but I switched over to Formula X neon tc (well I don't like neon nails, but it was on sale--) I'd gotten two bottles for $7 and it lasts forever. Before I'd get 3-5 days out my manicures, and now I'm getting like 6-8, which has led to a lot of laziness. That's probably the thing I'm most sad I'm going to be missing out on when I permanently break up with Sephora ): I guess I"ll have to find another top coat I like. I hear KBShimmer's is pretty awesome and that's only $5--


KBShimmer's is good, it's only 2-free. Glisten &amp; Glow's HKGirl is another good one. I actually prefer KBShimmer over G&amp;G - the G&amp;G has a stronger smell. Polish My Life just released a top coat that I also like. Oh, and she makes the Best Creme Polishes. In case anyone wants ideas for their Santee. You're welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> After putting it off for weeks and weeks, I finally updated my list of polishes I own. It was more annoying to do it this year when i was updating last year's list than to actually just type up the whole inventory last year. I don't know why. &lt;_&gt;
> 
> I felt like my inventory didn't grow by that much but lol jk it grew by something like 30-40 polishes (which, after 10 months and buying 3-4 bottles of polish a month -- sadly makes sense) but sometimes I look at all this polish and wonder what I'm doing with my life. LOL JK I don't.
> 
> ...



That's such a good idea.  I should do a nail polish inventory. It will take a few hours, but it'll be fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> After putting it off for weeks and weeks, I finally updated my list of polishes I own. It was more annoying to do it this year when i was updating last year's list than to actually just type up the whole inventory last year. I don't know why. &lt;_&gt;
> 
> I felt like my inventory didn't grow by that much but lol jk it grew by something like 30-40 polishes (which, after 10 months and buying 3-4 bottles of polish a month -- sadly makes sense) but sometimes I look at all this polish and wonder what I'm doing with my life. LOL JK I don't.
> 
> ...


I have an inventory of my polishes. I try to update it as soon as a polish arrives or departs, so I don't have a pile of them to do at a time. I will say that I do not own that many polishes... well, relatively... so it wasn't that difficult to do.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> KBShimmer's is good, it's only 2-free. Glisten &amp; Glow's HKGirl is another good one. I actually prefer KBShimmer over G&amp;G - the G&amp;G has a stronger smell. Polish My Life just released a top coat that I also like. Oh, and she makes the Best Creme Polishes. In case anyone wants ideas for their Santee. You're welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I put HKG on my wishlist, and I'm definitely interested in KBS's! i've heard really great things about  I don't have strong feelings about 3+/free but that's been something I've gotten  used to. It really is the smell that gets me unfortunately :X I like the longevity, how fast and shiny it dries, and how there's no shrinkage (some tipwear, but that's normal) along with being 3-free so it's a bummer. LOL, then again, I might just cave if I really have to get my hands on this one top coat.

I do have to say though, I'm still interested in HKG but there's been some controversy around the brand. Apparently she compensated some bloggers or something, and I believe she's admitted to rebottling it from another brand. I can't find it off the top of my head but I'm willing to look if anyone cares.



EggyBread said:


> I have an inventory of my polishes. I try to update it as soon as a polish arrives or departs, so I don't have a pile of them to do at a time. I will say that I do not own that many polishes... well, relatively... so it wasn't that difficult to do.


LOL, I'm around 200 full size bottles, and I didn't bother with the minis.


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I put HKG on my wishlist, and I'm definitely interested in KBS's! i've heard really great things about  I don't have strong feelings about 3+/free but that's been something I've gotten  used to. It really is the smell that gets me unfortunately :X I like the longevity, how fast and shiny it dries, and how there's no shrinkage (some tipwear, but that's normal) along with being 3-free so it's a bummer. LOL, then again, I might just cave if I really have to get my hands on this one top coat.
> 
> I do have to say though, I'm still interested in HKG but there's been some controversy around the brand. Apparently she compensated some bloggers or something, and I believe she's admitted to rebottling it from another brand. I can't find it off the top of my head but I'm willing to look if anyone cares.
> 
> LOL, I'm around 200 full size bottles, and I didn't bother with the minis.


Yeah, I have 40 including minis. How do you store 200 polishes?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Yeah, I have 40 including minis. How do you store 200 polishes?


It literally sits in boxes in my closet. I'm not classy ):

ETA: Enchanted Polish is doing preorders for Nov, Dec, and Holiday 2014 polishes!

---

PLEASE NOTE: *The pre-order for November 2014, December 2014 and Holiday 2014 will last for one hour and will END at 1pm PST* 
 
November 2014 and December 2014 are MYSTERY colors!
A photo of Holiday 2014 will be revealed soon!
 
 
 
IDK. They're expensive but I always want them so badly lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2014)

My nailpolish is all in a box right now since i've moved, but I might need to put it in a closet now that I've taken a bunch of wedding stuff to my fiance's parents house, since I'm sick of looking at this box! I moved to a bigger apartment but some how downgraded on storage space.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 13, 2014)

Hehe, well I only have about 15-20 nail polishes. I did have a lot more, but recently moved from the east coast to the west coast, so I decluttered some items and nail polishes were one of the items to go. So sad.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's a polish sale for You Polish. She doesn't have huge inventory but her polishes are AWESOME!





Eta: wait, maybe it's not the polishes just decals? Well, I've never tried those but everyone loves a sale!


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> It literally sits in boxes in my closet. I'm not classy ):
> 
> ETA: Enchanted Polish is doing preorders for Nov, Dec, and Holiday 2014 polishes!
> 
> ...


They're on the pricier end of indies, but Enchanted does make a mean holo. Worst case scenario, if you don't like the color, you'll have no trouble offloading it down the road.

I hadn't heard about the HKG rebottling bit, now I'm curious to know what's going on.

KBShimmer - I had received a bottle of that as an extra in a SS swap and love it now. I've been using what I have of my HKG as a top coat for my dragon egg project.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2014)

50% DL sale from their website! It looks like they have free every day shipping, but if not, just ask Nordstrom to match: http://www.deborahlippmann.com/warehouse-sale

Some people have also noted seeing Deborah Lippmann on sale at Ulta! from the photos I saw, they were discounted to $5 (cremes) or $6 (glitters) -- gonna head there this weekend I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh! I remember the annoying thing about HKG that made me want to not order off her website again. Even though I live in a state with no sales tax, I still had to pay the sales tax for the state she she ships from because she sells to salons in my state. I have never, ever, ever had to do this with any other online retailer.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> 50% DL sale from their website! It looks like they have free every day shipping, but if not, just ask Nordstrom to match: http://www.deborahlippmann.com/warehouse-sale
> 
> Some people have also noted seeing Deborah Lippmann on sale at Ulta! from the photos I saw, they were discounted to $5 (cremes) or $6 (glitters) -- gonna head there this weekend I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


oooh that Do the Mermaid shade  :wub:


----------



## meaganola (Nov 13, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Oh! I remember the annoying thing about HKG that made me want to not order off her website again. Even though I live in a state with no sales tax, I still had to pay the sales tax for the state she she ships from because she sells to salons in my state. I have never, ever, ever had to do this with any other online retailer.


That is bullshit. When it comes to interstate purchases, you should pay sales tax at the rate *for your state*, which would be no sales tax for us. They are now off my list for a potential purchase.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 13, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Oh! I remember the annoying thing about HKG that made me want to not order off her website again. Even though I live in a state with no sales tax, I still had to pay the sales tax for the state she she ships from because she sells to salons in my state. I have never, ever, ever had to do this with any other online retailer.


That is really ridiculous!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm curious about the HKG drama too. I have wanted to try it FOREVER and I'll be honest I don't really care about the chemical aspect, but if she's shady I don't want to support that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2014)

HK Girl topcoat is amazing, it does not shrink at all and dries even faster than SV.  If it's re-bottled, I would love to know from where, if it happens to be cheaper?


----------



## BSquared (Nov 13, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> HK Girl topcoat is amazing, it does not shrink at all and dries even faster than SV.  If it's re-bottled, I would love to know from where, if it happens to be cheaper?



LOL this is maybe secretly what I am hoping for too shhhhhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

SV is nice but I get so much shrinkage and I hate that I only get a half a bottle before it goes all goopy.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2014)

Glitter Gal is having a 40% flash sale on their cremes today and tomorrow: http://www.glittergal.com.au/ They're $10 so it would make them $6 then. I'm not sure about shipping-- and again, they're cremes so not super exciting.

However, Pointless Cafe does say they're planning on having more flash sales throughout the rest of the year, so if your giftee has requested indies, it might be a good way to pick up a couple since they have some interesting duochromes, holos, etc etc

also if we're talking about indie top coats, Work Play Polish has reviewed GG's with compliments: http://workplaypolish.com/2014/01/15/glitter-gal-gloss-boss-and-galaxy-top-coats-comparison-and-review/


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 13, 2014)

LOL oopsie, hopefully i didn't inadvertently start unproven rumours ^^;; I might've made the reviewer thing up, or read something about it with another brand attributed it to them for some reason. In any case, I couldn't find anything on it so I'm going to shelf that.

Apparently it's "common knowledge" that G&amp;G HKG is rebottled. I asked around about it and someone pointed me to the product ingredients: http://glistenandglow.bigcartel.com/processing-shipping-policy



> Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl (2 free) is made from a top coat purchased in bulk from a  nail lacquer manufacturer and our own blend of propriety ingredients. 2 Free verison - Product Ingredients: Butyl Acetate, Ethyl Acetate, Nitrocellulose, polyster resin, dibutyl phthalate, Bentone, Isopropyl Alcohol, camphor, octocrylene and isopropyl.[SIZE=10pt]Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl (3 Free) (only for EU stockists) is made from a top coat purchased in bulk from a nail lacquer manufacturer and our own blend of propriety ingredients. Product Ingredients...[/SIZE]


 Apparently she adds something to it to make sure it doesn't get goopy. But I'm sure what it is and where she buys is proprietary information.
I think a few people were giving her flak about it not being 3-free either, but the EU version is 3-free (DBP is a prohibited substance I guess) but that just makes it weirder she doesn't completely revise the formula.

anyyyywaaaay I guess take what I say with a grain of salt. But as I was looking for things, I saw this other topcoat reviewed that is 3-free: https://www.etsy.com/listing/156250005/glossy-glam-topcoat-165ml?ref=shop_home_active_8 I can't find the entire ingredients list though. Cult Nails Wicked Fast is also 3-free, but does contain camphor.

In the end, it still seems like Formula X is setting the standard on 5-free fast drying top coats. Ugh, guess I need to run back to sephora with my tail between my legs for this one


----------



## BSquared (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you!! Re bottling is sorta eh but at the end of the day she's getting something I don't know how to and somehow making it different so I ain't gonna hate!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 13, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> Yeah, I have 40 including minis. How do you store 200 polishes?


I have about that many, and I use a 10 drawer rolling craft cart.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Apparently she adds something to it to make sure it doesn't get goopy. But I'm sure what it is and where she buys is proprietary information.


This is so fascinating to me, I had no idea indie brands had their own top coats too!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> This is so fascinating to me, I had no idea indie brands had their own top coats too!


Base coats too! One of my favorites is GlitterDaze's base coat. Sometimes I think indies have formulas figured out better than most mainstreams.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Base coats too! One of my favorites is GlitterDaze's base coat. Sometimes I think indies have formulas figured out better than most mainstreams.


I might have to start checking these out. Quite honestly I've slacked off on ever using base or top coats because I don't feel like any of the mainstream ones I've tried have made much of a difference.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 13, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I might have to start checking these out. Quite honestly I've slacked off on ever using base or top coats because I don't feel like any of the mainstream ones I've tried have made much of a difference.


Do check them out! I've had the same problem with base and top coats too! Mind you, I use Butter's base coat and indie topcoats.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 13, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Do check them out! I've had the same problem with base and top coats too! Mind you, I use Butter's base coat and indie topcoats.


I'm definitely gonna have to do this.

I knew it's been a matter of figuring out the right combination for my chemistry, but I'm mostly too lazy/broke to invest in a lot of different top coats/base coats, so I'll just trudge through one combo till I get to another.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 14, 2014)

How's the elfing/santaing going y'all?

I'm just impatiently waiting for the Sephora VIB/BI gift card. There's a couple things I want to get my SS that are just sitting in my cart waiting!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2014)

Slowly.  I need a bigger wishlist to work from!

(I do have to mention Dollish Polish's TAT discrepancy.  They list 7 to 10 days.  I ordered something Wednesday evening.  I received shipping yesterday morning.  It's supposed to be here Monday.  So...  Three business days!)


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm done shopping. I just need stuff to arrive so I can pack it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Nov 14, 2014)

Mine is going ok!! Picked up a few things, have some ulta points I may burn on her this weekend, and fingers crossed for some good Black Friday deals!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 14, 2014)

honestly the hardest part is trying to stay within budget. i only have so much wiggle room (aka extra ways to get more for less) because I cancelled my birchbox sub a few months ago and I keep thinking of things I'd want to get my secret santa! its terrible.

i'm thinking about extras now and i have some unusued memebox/birchbox stuff i'm going to throw in, maybe a cute item related to her interests, and i'm thinking about something seasonal like some fuzzy socks or christmas candy.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm done shopping, just waiting on my orders to arrive so I can start wrapping. Still not sure about what extras to include so it's a good thing I have some time to figure things out.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 14, 2014)

also totally dorky but my favorite part about the SS process is wrapping things. i'm just a sucker for packaging/presentation. i'm not very good at it but i enjoy trying to make it cute regardless hahaha.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> I'm done shopping. I just need stuff to arrive so I can pack it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are very efficient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

It's going well for me! I'm impressed by how many people are done! You ladies are on the ball!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 15, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> also totally dorky but my favorite part about the SS process is wrapping things. i'm just a sucker for packaging/presentation. i'm not very good at it but i enjoy trying to make it cute regardless hahaha.


Oh I absolutely LOVE to wrap! I am a little tape happy though, so you have to work to get into my gifts (sorry Elfie)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 15, 2014)

I have to check stuff out when it gets here, I don't think I'm done yet, but I think I'm pretty close.


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm horrible at wrapping but I'm going to try my best to do a good job at it this year. I want my Santee to love my presentation as well as the gifts.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 15, 2014)

I think I'm done with my main stuff! Going to figure out a game plan for extras and wrapping and hopefully snag some more stuff with Black Friday sales. I never know when to stop haha. Used all my ulta points on my elfie though so I was able to get some bonus items, score!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 15, 2014)

Allison H said:


> You are very efficient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Well, Black Friday is my dad's birthday, so I will be hanging out with him that day and the weekend after. I'll not be shopping during that time because I'll have limited access to internet and shops, so I figured it was best to just get stuff done now. I found everything on sale that seemed like it would be on sale, and I'm happy with that. I knew I was going to blow the $20 budget anyway, so I set a more reasonable budget for me to follow (ha!) and I have stuck to that one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W (Nov 15, 2014)

I will be on intermittently for the next week because I am letting my boyfriend use my computer to play the new World of Warcraft expansion since my computer is far better than his and I am using his old one.  I have access via my phone so I will try to be on but probably not as much as I normally am so if my Santa needs me or is waiting for me to post, fear not I will be back full time again next weekend after we buy him the upgraded parts.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2014)

OMG GUYS I got a secret santa package already!!! But it's only 11/15 -- should I open it? Should I wait? Santa and/or Elf -- if you're here, let me know if I should open or wait!!! T___T


----------



## mandithomas89 (Nov 15, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> OMG GUYS I got a secret santa package already!!! But it's only 11/15 -- should I open it? Should I wait? Santa and/or Elf -- if you're here, let me know if I should open or wait!!! T___T


Wow!! That's so early! People are on it!


----------



## BSquared (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh my gosh how exciting!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm  pretty much done!  I have to grab one more little thing and wait for a package or two.  I'll probably pick up some extras along the way since I'm sure I'll see something else that she'll have to have!  I have no idea how I'm going to wrap/package everything up yet though.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 15, 2014)

More bigger bang for your buck options!

http://liquidskylacquer.bigcartel.com/ -- apparently just restocked. They have 7mL minis for it seems liek $4.50-$7.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/lynbdesigns -- 50% off this weekend

http://differentdimensionpolish.bigcartel.com/product/grab-bag -- grab bag of 4 fullsized polishes for $20. Their site is down as of this moment, but it was up 30 minutes ago so I'm adding it here just in case

And don't forget -- Enchanted Polish IS restocking this weekend if you're interested  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Brandy Roberts (Nov 15, 2014)

Can someone tell me where to find the thread where we can talk about trading or gifting our samples?  I can't find it!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2014)

good question, i can't find the thread anymore? @@meaganola would know where it is.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 15, 2014)

Here's the link:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134915-not-your-santa-warehouse-and-workshop-2014/


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2014)

The FAQs (including links to the important things, including this) can be found here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134942-secret-santa-and-midsummer-nights-dream-information-desk/

The Not-Your-Santa Warehouse is here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134915-not-your-santa-warehouse-and-workshop-2014/


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Nov 15, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> How's the elfing/santaing going y'all?
> 
> *I'm just impatiently waiting for the Sephora VIB/BI gift card.* There's a couple things I want to get my SS that are just sitting in my cart waiting!


I got mine last year on December 11th if that helps with your planning!

Don't mind me, just lurking this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2014)

ahhhh i was looking in the secret santa section!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 15, 2014)

allistra44 said:


> I got mine last year on December 11th if that helps with your planning!
> 
> Don't mind me, just lurking this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I couldn't find when I got last years (I remember using it at the very last minute for my giftee so it had to have been around then). In 2012 I got it on November 29th.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 16, 2014)

More fun indies on sale!

Fair Maiden:

http://fairmaidenpolish.com/ -- 20% off with MAGPIE20. They're only $9 to begin with so that'd bring them down to $7.20  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And they have some suuppper QT holos.

LOL I keep finding these deals but I haven't made any polish purchases yet -- I did buy some cute decorative stuff today. Hmmmm you'll have to wait and see


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2014)

I love Fair Maiden.  Her polishes are IMO pretty much on par with Enchanted Polish in quality but cheaper and a lot less painful to get.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2014)

i can't decide if i want my last polish to be an indie brand or something more mainstream from sephora. secret santa brings out the indecisiveness in me.


----------



## tulosai (Nov 16, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> i can't decide if i want my last polish to be an indie brand or something more mainstream from sephora. secret santa brings out the indecisiveness in me.


Go indie!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Go indie!!!


That's what I'm thinking! I've gone mainstream for everything else and I'd kinda like to give my giftee a little bit of everything.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 16, 2014)

Dear Santa,

 Sorry I am horrible with my wishlist. . I added more today, and honestly love EVERYTHING, don't stress just buy stuff you love! I am sure I will love it too! Or chocolate. Both would make me very happy. However I did add more today and will do more tomorrow at work!


----------



## Allison H (Nov 16, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> More fun indies on sale!
> 
> Fair Maiden:
> 
> ...


Ohhh so pretty!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 17, 2014)

I get so giddy when I see things on everyones wishlists marked as purchased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you guys are getting some good stuff!!!


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 17, 2014)

I just ordered stuff for my Santee and it feels sooooo good!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I get that rush of "one person crossed off the list!"


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 17, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I get so giddy when I see things on everyones wishlists marked as purchased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you guys are getting some good stuff!!!


Inorite? It's killing me that I can't see what's bought off of my wishlist, and I'm having way too much fun trying to deduce who has me. I still have no clue, but it's fun nonetheless.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 17, 2014)

I haven't even thought about trying to figure out who has me as I failed so miserably at it last year!! Lol...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2014)

I painted my nails last night and I'm wearing one of the colors I bought for myself while shopping for my giftee as an accent nail on each hand. It's beautiful and it goes with the main color (Cerulean Seascape by Finger Paints) really well. I think I'm in love and I need to buy me a full-size. I hope my giftee likes it as much as I do.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 17, 2014)

One of the extras I was going to send fell through already. I cannot find a local candy shop that sells good-quality handmade candy/sweets other than fudge. I found one where the marzipan is edible, but not good enough I'd want to get it as a gift my self. Unless my giftee really likes rock candy suckers, I think local candy is out of the question.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 17, 2014)

Got one order today, everything looks SO good!! Waiting on another order then I think this weekend will be time to hit the stores to see what else I can find.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone got any idea who's doing black friday deals yet? I'm so bad at following these things, haha.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 17, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> One of the extras I was going to send fell through already. I cannot find a local candy shop that sells good-quality handmade candy/sweets other than fudge. I found one where the marzipan is edible, but not good enough I'd want to get it as a gift my self. Unless my giftee really likes rock candy suckers, I think local candy is out of the question.


You never know, maybe she might like those. Or maybe she has a partner or children that would? I remember that last year some Santas threw in things for the kids and pets and it was very well received. Obviously, I have no idea if that applies to your person, but just throwing ideas out there.

Even non-local candies or chocolates can be a nice extra treat. Oooh, does your state have anything food product that it's famous for?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Nov 17, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Anyone got any idea who's doing black friday deals yet? I'm so bad at following these things, haha.


I'm sure there's more, but this is a good start: http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2014/11/indie-shop-black-friday-holiday.html


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'm sure there's more, but this is a good start: http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2014/11/indie-shop-black-friday-holiday.html


This is amazingly helpful. Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> You never know, maybe she might like those. Or maybe she has a partner or children that would? I remember that last year some Santas threw in things for the kids and pets and it was very well received. Obviously, I have no idea if that applies to your person, but just throwing ideas out there.
> 
> Even non-local candies or chocolates can be a nice extra treat. Oooh, does your state have anything food product that it's famous for?


Corn. I live in one state and work across the river in another. Both are known for growing corn. Lol

Last year I just made sure my extras were made in the Midwest.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'm sure there's more, but this is a good start: http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2014/11/indie-shop-black-friday-holiday.html


Awesome! More for my dear elfie!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 18, 2014)

Is there going to be a separate thread for us to post our gifts or should we just do it here?  I noticed there's a separate one for the main Secret Santa so I was just wondering.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes! I just haven't gotten around to making it yet, hahah.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 18, 2014)

Okey dokey!!  I was just wondering since it was such a small group, and I don't want to miss anything.  I love the reveal posts cause I'm super nosy!!  LOL...


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 18, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I'm sure there's more, but this is a good start: http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2014/11/indie-shop-black-friday-holiday.html


OMG, that is AMAZING....thanks for the link!!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 18, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Corn. I live in one state and work across the river in another. Both are known for growing corn. Lol
> 
> Last year I just made sure my extras were made in the Midwest.


My husband hails from the Land o' Corn (and wheat and soy to a lesser extent). One possibility is fancy popcorn. My inlaws once sent my parents a few different flavors from a local shop.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 18, 2014)

ugh I kind of wish I waited now :C (not really actually) The problem with buying from different retailers is that it's generally not worth it to pay the shipping unless if you grab a polish yourself and that's also contingent on you liking the brand's stuff. Since a lot of times, shipping starts ~$3, and then only goes up by 25-50c per additional polish) That's part of the reason Llarowe is so attractive... and their rewards. But I checked out their last  year's deal and it was only free shipping. 

I also feel bad because if you add it to your wishlist, it's like, what if my santa gets it for me? So then you can't take advantage of the sales... but you might be missing a chance to grab some polishes you want! &gt;.&lt; So  many trials and tribulations... sorry giftee--


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 18, 2014)

Great deal, but sad because she made great polishes!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sooooo, I got my Santee gifts in the mail today. One of the items is such a pretty color; I have to order for myself. I think I will wait to see what Black Friday deals hold for extras.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2014)

I got stuff for wrapping today.  I have no theme whatsoever.  I'm not creative at all; my brain just does not work like that.  Hopefully my santee doesn't mind.  I feel like polish is going to be difficult to wrap but hopefully it will still look nice   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2014)

Not totally on topic but it seems like a lot of indie polish makers are calling it quits lately. I know smaller businesses come and go but I wonder if there's any particular impetus...


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm still debating whether or not I should include a local treat. There's a great local place that sells the best peanut brittle but I'm not sure if my girl likes it. There's also some tasty Mexican candy that I love. I just don't want to send something she doesn't like.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 18, 2014)

bonita22 said:


> I'm still debating whether or not I should include a local treat. There's a great local place that sells the best peanut brittle but I'm not sure if my girl likes it. There's also some tasty Mexican candy that I love. I just don't want to send something she doesn't like.


There's people that don't like peanut brittle!?   :lol:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2014)

chelsealynn said:


> There's people that don't like peanut brittle!?   :lol:


Yeah seriously hahaha. I say send her the peanut brittle, at best she gets something she loves, or something new to try, at worst, she has something nice to pass on to a relative, child, significant other etc.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 18, 2014)

KBShimmer's free shipping promo is already active on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_beauty?ie=UTF8&amp;field-brandtextbin=KBShimmer&amp;node=3760911

Not super exciting, but if you have some Amazon GC to burn, it's not horrible either


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 18, 2014)

As long as they do not have allergies; I say send it. I love a good peanut brittle, milk chocolate, milk chocolate almond bark without peppermint. Just a couple more weeks to go before ship outs. So excited!


----------



## EggyBread (Nov 18, 2014)

The last polish I ordered arrives tomorrow! Then I have to decide whether or not to mail the package early.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 18, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> The last polish I ordered arrives tomorrow! Then I have to decide whether or not to mail the package early.


I say it doesn't hurt to wait. Sooner the better for your secret santa, but I like to let it linger a few weeks just in case I get a random last minute idea.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 18, 2014)

I love peanut brittle as long as it has butter in it! My mom's peanut brittle didn't have butter, and other people *loved* it, but I wasn't wild about it, so I thought I hated peanut brittle until I tried some that had been made with butter. Instant love!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 18, 2014)

OMG, I LOVE peanut brittle, my mom makes it every year for Christmas and I swear I gain 5 lbs on it!! Now that I have to share it with the hubby I've had to come up with some creative ways to hide it from him. Last year I took some to work and put it in my desk!!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 18, 2014)

You could always ask about candy using the anonymous question feature on Elfster.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 18, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> OMG, I LOVE peanut brittle, my mom makes it every year for Christmas and I swear I gain 5 lbs on it!! Now that I have to share it with the hubby I've had to come up with some creative ways to hide it from him. Last year I took some to work and put it in my desk!!


You can MAKE peanut brittle?! On one level I knew this, but never thought about doing it..... yum... time to find some recipes online!


----------



## meaganola (Nov 19, 2014)

Did someone say recipes?  My family's traditional Christmas sweets roundup!  Mom made candy, not cookies, and she had a few that she made every year.  My all-time favorite:  Peanut butter logs.  This is my great-grandmother’s (my dad’s mom’s mom) recipe.
 



> Mix together:
> 2 cups peanut butter
> 1 stick butter
> 1 box powdered sugar
> ...



I’ve made them a time or two, and I just melt down those pound-plus bars from Trader Joe’s and skip the paraffin.  And tip:  Soften the butter and use a dough hook or mixing paddle -- not beaters -- if you have a Kitchenaid.  And I use a mini ice cream scoop instead of rolling logs.  Hmm.  I might have to make these in a couple of weeks!

And huh.  Mom’s peanut brittle *does* involve butter.  It’s not buttery like her almond roca, so that’s probably why I didn’t think it had any.  She might have even made it with margarine so my brother could eat it (he’s allergic to milk).  Note:  Make this in a very, *very* large, heavy pot.  Like at least twice as big as you think it should be.  I seem to remember it foaming *way* up.



> 3/4 cup light corn syrup
> 2 cups sugar
> 1 cup water
> 2 cups raw peanuts with skins
> ...



And almond roca!  Use a super huge, heavy pot for this one, too.  Warning:  Tag-team stirring recommended on this one.  There were always at least two -- usually three, sometimes four -- of us taking turns stirring this when I was still living at home.  I made it *once* on my own and decided it wasn't worth all of the stirring.  My arm ached for what seemed like *forever*.



> For thinner candy, use two cookie sheets.  For thicker candy, use 9x13 cake pan.
> 
> Grind almonds or use slivered almonds.  Spread them evenly into pans,  Cover almonds with grated chocolate (almond bark chocolate or Hershey bar).  Set aside.
> 1 pound butter
> ...



Oh!  And fudge!  I almost forgot about that!  This was another great-grandmother’s (Mom’s dad’s mom, the beekeeper) recipe.



> Place in large bowl and set aside:
> 1/2 pound milk chocolate
> 12 oz chocolate chips
> 14 large or 140 small marshmallows
> ...



These are what Mom made every year instead of cookies.  She was kind of famous for her peanut brittle in particular among her favorite customers (she was a grocery checker, and elderly couples *adored* her.  Elderly men at least seventy years old in particular thought she was just the greatest thing ever, apparently because she took no shit from them and flipped it right back at them) but what I always asked for peanut butter logs and almond roca.  Fudge was okay, but peanut butter logs and almond roca *rule*.  The last year she made candy, she made a batch of peanut butter logs and almond roca JUST FOR ME even though making candy was really hard on her arm/wrist/shoulder/neck (she had a neurological disorder related to Parkinson’s, but much rarer and thus much more difficult to treat because no one really knew what worked).  BUT THEN!  My dad was working out of town (maybe even out of the country.  I never knew where in the world he was for most of the '90s), and he came home for Christmas.  He got home before she could tell him to LEAVE YOUR MITTS OFF MEAGAN’S CANDY — and ate *all* of it.  In one afternoon.  When she found out that he had eaten *every single piece* *in one afternoon*, she informed him that she was never making that stuff ever again.  And then the following year, he was diagnosed with diabetes (he has a family history of it *and* Agent Orange exposure, so I don't think the binge triggered it.  I just think that, hey, he got one last round of candy gorging before the universe shut that whole thing down on him, but it was MY CANDY).  So…  Yeah.  She never made any of these again.  I miss them all except the peanut brittle.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 19, 2014)

Mmmm those recipes sound amazing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 19, 2014)

I got 2 orders for my elfie this week! Everything is so pretty! Still need to think of a good theme though.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Nov 20, 2014)

Definitely check for allergies before sending nuts. Some of my students are so sensitive I can't even have a peanut butter and jelly sandwich in my classroom.

(But if you have me, I LOVE peanut brittle...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Got the extras for my giftee yesterday. Now I just need the polishes to arrive and I can figure out wrapping. I'm so excited to send it out!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2014)

@@meaganola thanks for the recipes. I love collecting recipes and trying them out. I think the ones you get from people are the best, IMO.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 21, 2014)

How are we all doing? I have my main gift and a few small ones, still waiting on an order to come. I have no theme for my gift, really, I'm not that creative...lol. I hope to get out this weekend for some extras and hope to start wrapping &amp; packing by next week.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> How are we all doing? I have my main gift and a few small ones, still waiting on an order to come. I have no theme for my gift, really, I'm not that creative...lol. I hope to get out this weekend for some extras and hope to start wrapping &amp; packing by next week.


I have my gifts purchased, working on extras now. The number of extras is dependant on the size box I can find and how much I can cram into it.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 21, 2014)

My Santa is on it, I got two questions via elfster today!! At least I answered them this time and didn't delete them!!! Lol...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 21, 2014)

Got my order! And I have to say, wow, one of these is super beautiful. If this company has a black friday sale, I definitely have to pick one up for myself *_*

In other news, not sure if any of you follow the other Secret Santa, but my Santa has been killing it. It's amazing. Unfortunately, this has been giving me anxiety that my gifts are subpar and I'm just like [email protected]#*!) HALP


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 21, 2014)

When do we need to ship by?? I just placed an order for something....


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> When do we need to ship by?? I just placed an order for something....


Gifts must be sent out no later than* December 1* for international exchanges and *December 15* for domestic.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 21, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Gifts must be sent out no later than* December 1* for international exchanges and *December 15* for domestic.


Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2014)

Dec 15? I will prob send mines out before that. I'm usually really busy the week or two before Christmas. I have my mine gift. Will pick up treat this weekend. So many places are having early edition of Black Friday sales.


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2014)

@ I am enjoying your reveals. I am sure your gifts will be nice as well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> When do we need to ship by?? I just placed an order for something....


I know someone already gave you the dates but don't worry you've got plenty of time! Last year I ordered something at the last minute (around the second week of december?) because of the Sephora VIB/BI gift card and was still good on time


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey, everybody, add more things to your lists!  Holiday indies are rolling out!


http://dollishpolish.bigcartel.com/category/holiday-collections
http://www.ilnp.com/ (there's no direct link to their HOLO FLAKIES COLLECTION!) 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/TheHungryAsian?order=date_desc&amp;page=1 (she just added a few holiday polishes!) 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/SuperNails?section_id=16276450&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_1
https://www.etsy.com/shop/PolishMeSilly?section_id=16350878&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_6
https://www.etsy.com/shop/HitPolishNailLacquer?section_id=16323972&amp;ref=shopsection_leftnav_3
I


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 21, 2014)

@@meaganola I love the dollishpollish polish. Do you know if they are having a Black Friday sale?


----------



## meaganola (Nov 21, 2014)

@Jac13  No clue.  There's no mention of it on Facebook, and I don't see them on the Mercurial Magpie indie polish Black Friday roundup page.

And...  My cat is so *something* that he literally cannot find his way out of a paper bag right now.  He's apparently having one of Those Evenings Lives.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2014)

meaganola said:


> Hey, everybody, add more things to your lists!  Holiday indies are rolling out!
> 
> 
> http://dollishpolish.bigcartel.com/category/holiday-collections
> ...


Holiday indies are the best!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 21, 2014)

Whoever my wonderful santa is - I just thought I'd let you know I'm stuck at my school apartment at least until the 17th of December because of exams, and then after that I will be headed to my parents house, which is the address I gave for Secret Santa. I know a lot of people are talking about mailing out packages soon but there is absolutely NO RUSH for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm still waiting on a few things to be shipped, but I'm getting there! I'm working on the extras now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 22, 2014)

I am waiting for some stuff to ship as well. I plan to get a few extras and I still need to go through the stuff I have already. Some of it is mine &amp; some of it is hers. I picked up an extra tonight cause I thought it was cute and I ordered an extra that won't be here til after Dec 1st I think....but all in all, I think my gift is coming along nicely.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 22, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I know someone already gave you the dates but don't worry you've got plenty of time! Last year I ordered something at the last minute (around the second week of december?) because of the Sephora VIB/BI gift card and was still good on time


I was having a moment when I asked, I was at work and knew I had seen the dates and couldn't remember where they were so it was just quicker to ask.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm hoping for some great buys on Black Friday.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 22, 2014)

I am stoked about the Ulta deal today. Free shipping is always my friend. So I finished my Santees gifts! Well I say that until I am shopping tomorrow and just buy more...


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 22, 2014)

I wrapped most of my gifts tonight. Even though I'm pretty happy with what I have I still feel like it's missing something. So I'm going to wait til Black Friday to see if something else catches my eye.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 22, 2014)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/168763272/sleigh-bells-bling-red-and-green-glitter?

OMG...little heart shaped bottles!!! I might die....off to add to my wish list....


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2014)

Dear Santa:  I don't know if I've mentioned this already, but I'll say it again just in case I haven't.  If I need to add some, just let me know!  I've been spending all of my time in the indies lately, so I think my list in entirely indies plus a handful of shades from recent Julep collections that I figure people might have laying around because they ended up with them by default but haven't ever bothered to even swatch (ugh, Julep, your color decisions lately are utterly uninspiring!  I'm pretty sure there is typically just one color per month I've wanted over the past few months.  If you want me to get a box, *curate more experimental boxes*).


----------



## meaganola (Nov 22, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/168763272/sleigh-bells-bling-red-and-green-glitter?
> 
> OMG...little heart shaped bottles!!! I might die....off to add to my wish list....


Her packaging is *adorable*.  I received a group order a few months ago of eight mini Strawberry polishes (I can't wait until it's strawberry season around here!  I'm saving it until then), and every single one was individually wrapped up and tied with a ribbon.  And TAT was shockingly quick.  I think it took four whole days from order to receipt, although that *was* a few months ago and thus not during holiday bonkers time.


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah, the Postal System is in OMG bonkers mode. Transit time on orders has gone up and tracking scans have gone down.


----------



## secrethoarder (Nov 22, 2014)

I wasn't following this thread, and I was thinking "what the heck, why are there never any new posts on the SS for Nails?!". Oops! Now I have to catch myself up on the conversation. 

My Santee has gotten me to try indies for basically the first time ever! It's so exciting to start getting all my etsy orders in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm digging the new ILNP packaging, I really like these new boxes and bottles.

Speaking of indies with sales, Mentality Polish is having a sale until the end of the month. http://mentalitynailpolish.com/

I'm sure there will be more announced this week on IG. I'll have to remember to post them here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 22, 2014)

Not sure if these will have black friday sales, but they're pretty and I heard we're sharing the pretty so--

http://polishedbykpt.bigcartel.com/

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AuroraNailLacquers (they have a holiday collection on their FB)

http://mystic-muse-nail-lacquer.mybigcommerce.com/ (holiday collection will be released on Thanksgiving)

even more than being into interesting finishes, I'm a sucker for cute packaging. u___u


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Not sure if these will have black friday sales, but they're pretty and I heard we're sharing the pretty so--
> 
> http://polishedbykpt.bigcartel.com/
> 
> ...


Polished by KPT is one of my favorite indies.

A few more that I highly recommend:

Stardust Polish - stardustpolish.com

Lacquer Lust - lacquer-lust.com

Polish My Life -polishmylife.com


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 22, 2014)

Okay, so whenever I do a secret Santa exchange, I include a packet (more a tiny plastic mesh bag,really) of little chocolate coins wrapped in gold foil. I can't bring myself to not include the geld, but this year it freaking melted. It wasn't even near the heater vent. It's only like $1.00, so I will buy more, but now I'm worried about it melting while the package is in-transit. It's not like it's even good-quality chocolate, so it wouldn't be a loss if I did leave it out. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 22, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Okay, so whenever I do a secret Santa exchange, I include a packet (more a tiny plastic mesh bag,really) of little chocolate coins wrapped in gold foil. I can't bring myself to not include the geld, but this year it freaking melted. It wasn't even near the heater vent. It's only like $1.00, so I will buy more, but now I'm worried about it melting while the package is in-transit. It's not like it's even good-quality chocolate, so it wouldn't be a loss if I did leave it out. Anybody else have this problem?


That's crazy. I live in the deep south and during the summer I absolutely cannot get chocolate through the mail, but its been so cold for November that the thought hadn't even crossed my mind.


----------



## Allison H (Nov 22, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> Okay, so whenever I do a secret Santa exchange, I include a packet (more a tiny plastic mesh bag,really) of little chocolate coins wrapped in gold foil. I can't bring myself to not include the geld, but this year it freaking melted. It wasn't even near the heater vent. It's only like $1.00, so I will buy more, but now I'm worried about it melting while the package is in-transit. It's not like it's even good-quality chocolate, so it wouldn't be a loss if I did leave it out. Anybody else have this problem?


I've not run into that problem, but where I live it's still in the 80's (which I'm guessing would melt the cute chocolate coins).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd say, in most places they'd probably travel fine since it is cooling down, but who knows.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, they wouldn't melt here, it's been in the 20s already and it's not even December yet!! I hate winter, I keep asking my husband why we don't live in Florida!! Lol...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2014)

Hm, I'm wondering if I should run to ulta to take advantage of the B2G1 + $5 off $10 deal, or wait for Black Friday deals. In theory I could just do both since I've already given up the pretense of the budget, but the actual problem is that I've run out of room in the box I've picked and I already spent so much time organizing stuff and packaging it would be a pain for me to find a new one. LOL Oops

I think I'll take out one of the polishes because I'm not sure if she has it already... I guess that would allow me to pick up something from ulta AND another indie from black friday.


----------



## chelsealynn (Nov 23, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Hm, I'm wondering if I should run to ulta to take advantage of the B2G1 + $5 off $10 deal, or wait for Black Friday deals. In theory I could just do both since I've already given up the pretense of the budget, but the actual problem is that I've run out of room in the box I've picked and I already spent so much time organizing stuff and packaging it would be a pain for me to find a new one. LOL Oops
> 
> I think I'll take out one of the polishes because I'm not sure if she has it already... I guess that would allow me to pick up something from ulta AND another indie from black friday.


I have similar issues.  I already have a box picked out but after wrapping up some of the things last I don't know if its all going to fit.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 23, 2014)

Black friday deal for cute indie brand:


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2014)

Who would have thought wrapping things using colorful party napkins and twist ties would be so much fun? Except how does one wrap nail files?


----------



## DragonChick (Nov 23, 2014)

Stardust's posted her Black Friday sale:

"SALE STARTS TONIGHT AT 6PM EST &amp; ENDS TOMORROW 11/24 6PM EST both at www.stardustpolish.com &amp; www.stardustpolish.etsy.com All holos (EXCLUDING LE &amp; NEW RELEASE) are on sale for $8. All other polishes (EXCLUDING NEW RELEASE) are on sale for $6. Absolute Zero $1 off (prices as marked) Once/if the polishes sell out they will NOT be restocked until after the sale &amp; they will be regular price when restocked. I hope you all are having a wonderful Sunday!"

You're welcome for the enablement! :santa:


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm afraid to look at anymore indie sites, I feel like my wishlist is already out of control!!! Lol


----------



## Allison H (Nov 23, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I'm afraid to look at anymore indie sites, I feel like my wishlist is already out of control!!! Lol


Haha, I feel the same way! My poor Santa is probably wishing I'd stop adding to my list. I plan to refer to my Elfster lists throughout the year. After the holidays and my 100 day no buy starting next year, I *might* treat myself to a couple of things on my list.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 23, 2014)

I've kinda slowed my roll on adding stuff, thankfully. I didn't want to overwhelm my Secret Santa but at the same time it is such a useful tool for things outside of MUT as well!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 23, 2014)

I know this is probably an unpopular opinion since it seems like I was outvoted by pretty much everyone on this, but I kind of wish the sign up this year was longer too. It definitely seemed like there are people who missed out on the signup window because of the timeline, and I know last year I only decided on the very last day to do it too :X Also, the fact it was pushed forward made me more anxious and I'm regretting a little because I'm looking at all of these black friday deals and going ""

I think there's also the added consideration this year that there's not an extra week after Thanksgiving like there is some years, but there also wasn't one last year. *shrugs* So idk. I'd like to see another vote this year about the signups, but I'm still probably going to be outvoted on this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 23, 2014)

Honestly from the organizer side, the bulk of the people who missed out were people who did not follow instructions and ignored my constant tagging reminding them to do what they needed to do to finish signing up.

I can definitely say there are significantly less people in both groups compared to last year, but a majority of those people who were in it and didn't come back have either been inactive for months or didn't log back on after the forum change, sadly.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry for the off-topic, but @@kawaiimeows your new avatar is so beautiful!


----------



## Jac13 (Nov 23, 2014)

I haven't really added anything to my list. Santa just elf me if you want to know anything. I am loving all the new indie sites and of course all my oldies but goodies. I am just enjoying the process.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 23, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Sorry for the off-topic, but @@kawaiimeows your new avatar is so beautiful!


Thank you sosososo much! I got my bridal portraits (southern thing lol) in the other day and have been obsessing ever since!


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 23, 2014)

ZeeOmega said:


> Sorry for the off-topic, but @@kawaiimeows your new avatar is so beautiful!


Yes, beautiful!!!
Also, I picked up some stuff at michaels for wrapping and I'm excited to scope out some Black Friday polish deals this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 24, 2014)

This company is doing $3.85 minis and $6.50 full size polishes!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/AboveTheCurve


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 24, 2014)

5 of the top minis for $20 + FS with code GLAM

http://www.zoya.com/content/category/BiMonthly_Promotions.html

How cute~


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 25, 2014)

This might have already been posted, but Hit Polish is going to have a really great BF sale and they also just came out with some bath and body products that look pretty neat and are inexpensive.  25-50% off (no code) on the etsy site https://www.etsy.com/shop/HitPolishNailLacquer# and 50% off (with code blackfriday2014) on the storenvy site http://hitpolishoutlet.storenvy.com/  Sale goes 11/26 9PM ET to 12/2 9AM ET.


----------



## Cultfigure (Nov 25, 2014)

Moved to Reveals thread


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 25, 2014)

I do things out of order, even though I'm not done shopping I bought really cute packaging stuff from target. (They have tons of cute $1-3 holiday stuff in the front right now!!!)

I'm kind of mosying around waiting for black Friday deals and my sephora gift card to round out my gift.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm a dummy who forgot that I had an amazon gift sitting around! May or may not have gotten something for my secret santa from KB Shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 26, 2014)

My second order shipped, hopefully it will be here by the weekend.  My gift is coming together nicely, I can't wait to see what deals I can score on Black Friday!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Nov 26, 2014)

their shop is actually: http://mystic-muse-nail-lacquer.mybigcommerce.com/

Their bottles are really cute XD

ETA: http://www.refinedandpolished.com/2014-nail-polish-black-friday-sales/ Here is a website with another list of indies with BF sales


----------



## Christa W (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey guys I'm back! Don't have my PC yet but my mom gave me my Christmas present early and I got an an iPad mini to use instead. I've got tons of posts to catch up on and my gifted to finish shopping for!!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 27, 2014)

I went to my Sephora in JCP tonight and found some Formula X on sale....they were marked $7.99 but rang up $2.99....I might or might have picked up a few for my Santa....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 27, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> I went to my Sephora in JCP tonight and found some Formula X on sale....they were marked $7.99 but rang up $2.99....I might or might have picked up a few for my Santa....


How awesome! Oh how I miss living near a Sephora.


----------



## NotTheMama (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Black Friday shopping yall!!!


----------



## Christa W (Nov 27, 2014)

I hope I can find something this weekend. A lot of great online sales from indie brands too


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 28, 2014)

I might go check out my local Ulta on Saturday. Usually I hibernate and do some shopping here and there online during black friday but my fiance has a new job on monday that requires more formal clothing than his last job, so I might as well swing by Ulta if I'm being forced to leave my apartment! hahaha


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 28, 2014)

All kinds of black friday deals going on at Llarowe right now! Check out their facebook page, as they're posting new limited time codes hourly or so.


----------



## Christa W (Nov 29, 2014)

I



kawaiimeows said:


> All kinds of black friday deals going on at Llarowe right now! Check out their facebook page, as they're posting new limited time codes hourly or so.


I may or may not have bought something for both my Giftee and myself! So happy to have completed my big items. Now for a few extras and wrapping... Just hope my online purchases get here in time!!


----------



## bonita22 (Nov 30, 2014)

Shipping window is coming up soon! I can't wait for the reveals to start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I will do my best to mail my gift out this week. I went to 3 local post offices and they were all out of the flat rate boxes. So I'm going to see if I can find a box to put everything in.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 1, 2014)

*Very Important PSA Time!*

Now that the temperatures are cold and wintery, when you get your lovely package of shinies, do NOT open the bottles of polish for 24 hours after you receive them. They need to come back to room temperature before opening otherwise the polish may be thick, goopy, separate and turn into something unuseable. Unwrapping them is fine, but opening the bottle itself is not.

I cannot stress enough how important this is. Even if the bottle feels like it's at room temperature a few hours after you unpack it, please wait. Chances are it's not entirely at room temperature yet. Yes I know the waiting is tough and the impulse to wear the pretties now is there, but please, please wait. You'll be happier in the long run, trust me on this.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> *Very Important PSA Time!*
> 
> Now that the temperatures are cold and wintery, when you get your lovely package of shinies, do NOT open the bottles of polish for 24 hours after you receive them. They need to come back to room temperature before opening otherwise the polish may be thick, goopy, separate and turn into something unuseable. Unwrapping them is fine, but opening the bottle itself is not.
> 
> I cannot stress enough how important this is. Even if the bottle feels like it's at room temperature a few hours after you unpack it, please wait. Chances are it's not entirely at room temperature yet. Yes I know the waiting is tough and the impulse to wear the pretties now is there, but please, please wait. You'll be happier in the long run, trust me on this.


Wow I didn't know this! Really useful, thanks!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Wow I didn't know this! Really useful, thanks!


I didn't know it either until several of the indies I follow on IG posted this a while back. Oddly enough I remember it being after I had received an order in the winter, opened them and was wondering why they were super thick and goopy. The indie in question has a very nice formula, so it clicked after the annual winter posts talking about this landed. It's good info to have here and I'd hate for anyone to end up with ruined polish thanks to the weather.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Found a few Cyber Monday deals that were too good to pass up, so I think I am officially done shopping now! Now to look for some cute wrapping supplies.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> Found a few Cyber Monday deals that were too good to pass up, so I think I am officially done shopping now! Now to look for some cute wrapping supplies.


Can you share some? We are crazy busy here at work and I'm having a hard time looking around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 1, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Can you share some? We are crazy busy here at work and I'm having a hard time looking around.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can't say which ones but the ones I purchased from are on this list: http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2014/11/indie-shop-black-friday-holiday.html

It's black friday and cyber monday mixed together but there's still a lot of codes &amp; sales that work for today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 1, 2014)

Zoya is running a $15 cyber monday mystery bag! 

http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Its-A-Mystery-Who-What-Where-When.html

It seems like it's very backlogged in terms of ordering, so it might not come in time for your giftee, but it might be worth ordering anyway...?


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 1, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I can't say which ones but the ones I purchased from are on this list: http://www.themercurialmagpie.com/2014/11/indie-shop-black-friday-holiday.html
> 
> It's black friday and cyber monday mixed together but there's still a lot of codes &amp; sales that work for today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's perfect, thanks!! I can go through it on my lunch today and see if anything catches my eye.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 1, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Zoya is running a $15 cyber monday mystery bag!
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Its-A-Mystery-Who-What-Where-When.html
> 
> It seems like it's very backlogged in terms of ordering, so it might not come in time for your giftee, but it might be worth ordering anyway...?


That's interesting, I wish they provided a bit more info on value, or how many polishes are in it or anything.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 1, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> That's interesting, I wish they provided a bit more info on value, or how many polishes are in it or anything.


Inorite? They tend to be very generous on their freebies and gifts so I bought one. If I get at least two polishes I'll be happy with the deal. This makes up for skipping Julep this month, lol!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 1, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Inorite? They tend to be very generous on their freebies and gifts so I bought one. If I get at least two polishes I'll be happy with the deal. This makes up for skipping Julep this month, lol!


I got in one one of the $1 + BF deals so I got 3 polishes (none of which I had) for $9. 

I don't think Zoya's ever done a mystery deal before. Will it be the same items for everyone? Will it be different? It mentions items too so maybe it's not just polishes. Maybe they'll include minis! Who knows! I grabbed only one, but mysteries are so tempting, aren't they?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 1, 2014)

lol so mean, Zoya. I wonder if that's actually the size of the box though... if it is, maybe it'll be something nice  

sigh: I still can't figure out how to embed. 

So frustrating. Anyway, here:


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 2, 2014)

I was going to mail my gift out today but I saw a good cyber Monday deal for something on my elfie's list. I hope it ships out quick so I can mail everything soon.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2014)

*complain complain*

So I made an order on the 24th... it "shipped" on the 29th, and the tracking hasn't moved since. I mean, literally as in USPS just says it was generated, but no shipment was received. I'm waiting on this last item before I can send out my present and it's really irritating me... I'm sure the seller is overwhelmed, so I don't want to be rude, but it's been 3 business days since the tracking was generated, which is a ridiculous amount of time for it to not have been picked up by/sent off to USPS :/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> *complain complain*
> 
> So I made an order on the 24th... it "shipped" on the 29th, and the tracking hasn't moved since. I mean, literally as in USPS just says it was generated, but no shipment was received. I'm waiting on this last item before I can send out my present and it's really irritating me... I'm sure the seller is overwhelmed, so I don't want to be rude, but it's been 3 business days since the tracking was generated, which is a ridiculous amount of time for it to not have been picked up by/sent off to USPS :/


Ugh stuff like that annoys me, don't generate the tracking if you're not gonna send it out within 24 hours.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Ugh stuff like that annoys me, don't generate the tracking if you're not gonna send it out within 24 hours.


I'd almost be a little worried since it's a new brand for me, but one of my favourite polish bloggers has repeatedly reviewed the brand and spoken highly of it so I'm sure it's just a case of overwhelming numbers of orders. But seriously... just have them stop by your office to pick up every day as you're packing then. )&lt; USPS pick up exists for a reason, small business owner.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'd almost be a little worried since it's a new brand for me, but one of my favourite polish bloggers has repeatedly reviewed the brand and spoken highly of it so I'm sure it's just a case of overwhelming numbers of orders. But seriously... just have them stop by your office to pick up every day as you're packing then. )&lt; USPS pick up exists for a reason, small business owner.


Seems like indie stuff is in HUGE demand as of recently. This makeup brand I just ordered from has a current turn around time of 7-30 days.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I'd almost be a little worried since it's a new brand for me, but one of my favourite polish bloggers has repeatedly reviewed the brand and spoken highly of it so I'm sure it's just a case of overwhelming numbers of orders. But seriously... just have them stop by your office to pick up every day as you're packing then. )&lt; USPS pick up exists for a reason, small business owner.


Out of curiousity which brand is it? PM me if you think naming it will give away who you are to your Santee.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 3, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> Out of curiousity which brand is it? PM me if you think naming it will give away who you are to your Santee.


Nah, it won't. It was just something I wanted to pick up and thought there was a polish there she might like too.

It's Above the Curve. And the blogger i like is Pointless Cafe -- http://www.pointlesscafe.com/search/label/Above%20The%20Curve


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 3, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Nah, it won't. It was just something I wanted to pick up and thought there was a polish there she might like too.
> 
> It's Above the Curve. And the blogger i like is Pointless Cafe -- http://www.pointlesscafe.com/search/label/Above%20The%20Curve


I haven't ordered from her so I can't speak for her TATs. My guess is that she got slammed with Black Friday sales. It's also possible that she prints the shipping labels as part of the order prep then ships in a giant batch. I wouldn't stress yet. If the tracking number hasn't updated at the end of the week, maybe reach out to her to see what's going on.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 3, 2014)

My order isn't moving either and was schedule for delivery yesterday still not here today. Im getting so freaked out!!! I need my 2 Black Friday items so I can get this puppy in the mail... Well not an actually puppy!!! Don't worry Giftee!!!


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 3, 2014)

Christa W said:


> My order isn't moving either and was schedule for delivery yesterday still not here today. Im getting so freaked out!!! I need my 2 Black Friday items so I can get this puppy in the mail... Well not an actually puppy!!! Don't worry Giftee!!!


I would happily take a puppy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm still waiting on an order, too. I was hoping it would be here today but no such luck.


----------



## Allison H (Dec 3, 2014)

I think in general the mail delivery has slowed down/has hiccups. I had one item that showed delivered on Monday, but I didn't receive it until Wednesday, and none of my items are meeting the stated delivery day, they're all at least a day late (this has been going on for about two weeks now). Try not to stress too much about it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 3, 2014)

Nobody worry! We've got until the 15th to mail things out! (and hey, that just means they'll arrive that much closer to christmas)

I know the main secret santa thread is moving pretty fast but y'all are doing just fine!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 4, 2014)

LOL, since my complaining, it looks like the tracking finally loaded today and actually it arrived at the PO on the 2nd. It might be because of the overwhelming load on the computers so even items sent to the PO on the day-of might take some time to show up now. It's not on my state yet, but says it's scheduled for tomorrow, so hopefully (if I'm not dead, and can wake up on time XD) I can wrap up everything on Friday and send out on Saturday morning~~

I believe my SS Nails shipped... Will let you know~ (obviously!)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 4, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I believe my SS Nails shipped... Will let you know~ (obviously!)


oooh!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 5, 2014)

My last cyber Monday order shipped yay!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 5, 2014)

Ok, someone stop me...I just placed another order for my Santa...at this point I'm not sure when I'll be mailing her gift!!! Lmao...

ETA-it's from a "major retail" place so it should arrive fairly quickly...I threw in something to get to free shipping....I was placing an order for my hubby for Christmas


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2014)

if anyone is searching for the new china glaze holiday collection

http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-china-glaze-holiday-hoopla-collection

not sure if it would get here in time for the deadline though


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 5, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> not sure if it would get here in time for the deadline though


At this point, I think we're just all enabling each other XD


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> At this point, I think we're just all enabling each other XD


Lets be honest, that's exactly what I had in mind when I posted it hahaha.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 5, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> if anyone is searching for the new china glaze holiday collection
> 
> http://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-china-glaze-holiday-hoopla-collection
> 
> not sure if it would get here in time for the deadline though


Drool......


----------



## klg534 (Dec 5, 2014)

Random Question Poll. 

Would you prefer to get your gift early, and have an "extra" surprise arrive later? Or get your package later (towards the end of the shipping window) and have everything included?

I ordered something on my girls wishlist, and am waiting impatiently for it but its taking FOREVER and I have no idea when its coming. (the tragedy of me being cheap and ignoring the shipping date window) I absolutely don't mind shipping twice, and lets say cost isn't an issue.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 5, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Random Question Poll.
> 
> Would you prefer to get your gift early, and have an "extra" surprise arrive later? Or get your package later (towards the end of the shipping window) and have everything included?
> 
> I ordered something on my girls wishlist, and am waiting impatiently for it but its taking FOREVER and I have no idea when its coming. (the tragedy of me being cheap and ignoring the shipping date window) I absolutely don't mind shipping twice, and lets say cost isn't an issue.


I think either one is great! Then again, I just think surprises in general are fun hahaha.

As a overly cautious mod suggestion: if you think it may arrive after the deadline, definitely ship out what you have before the deadline and send out the rest when it does arrive.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 6, 2014)

Since I already mentioned I ordered from Above the Curve--

I ordered their minis which were $3.85 on sale (https://www.etsy.com/shop/AboveTheCurve) .... or, I'm not sure if it's the permanent price, but I doubt it.

I was a little worried since I know a lot of indies order from the same companies for bottles, and I tend not to like those bottles very much, but ATC's mini bottles are very premium.







I don't dislike minis, but I tend to reach for them less simply if I find the brushes/brush necks a little bothersome, so I'm glad I can order the minis from them from now on and not feel like I'm missing a ~premium~ experience. Since I can never finish a full bottle of polish anyway.

But yes! Packaged and ready to ship. I would be surprised if I made it up before the PO closed though. Good thing I only need to figure out how much it weighs &gt;.&gt;


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 6, 2014)

wow i'm so tired i forgot what i was going to post in the first place







Azature (read: of Kelly Osbourne $250k mani fame) is having a... let's call it a sample sale. Polishes supposedly retail for $25, but have been marked down to $18 recently, but these are only 33% of that price at $6.

But you can tell they're not an indie company at $7 shipping (fs at $50 though...if you want to buy 9 bottles of polish )

and fyi the 12:06 is supposedly at PST not EST, so don't stay up--


----------



## AmourAnnette (Dec 6, 2014)

Ahh, so sad that I missed out on this! Oh well, always next year =)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

AmourAnnette said:


> Ahh, so sad that I missed out on this! Oh well, always next year =)


Yes please join in next year!  :flowers:


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 6, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Random Question Poll.
> 
> Would you prefer to get your gift early, and have an "extra" surprise arrive later? Or get your package later (towards the end of the shipping window) and have everything included?
> 
> I ordered something on my girls wishlist, and am waiting impatiently for it but its taking FOREVER and I have no idea when its coming. (the tragedy of me being cheap and ignoring the shipping date window) I absolutely don't mind shipping twice, and lets say cost isn't an issue.


I would think either way. I mean you could have everything packed &amp; ready to go and toss the straggler in at the last minute. That way if you have to mail it without it you could always tuck in a note that it will come shortly.


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 6, 2014)

klg534 said:


> Random Question Poll.
> 
> Would you prefer to get your gift early, and have an "extra" surprise arrive later? Or get your package later (towards the end of the shipping window) and have everything included?
> 
> I ordered something on my girls wishlist, and am waiting impatiently for it but its taking FOREVER and I have no idea when its coming. (the tragedy of me being cheap and ignoring the shipping date window) I absolutely don't mind shipping twice, and lets say cost isn't an issue.


I'm fine with whatever is easier for my Santa. I think I can be patient lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> wow i'm so tired i forgot what i was going to post in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so tired that I saw this on IG after midnight (yes I was up that late) and ran over and bought 6 then posted it in the MuT Nest thread without checking to see if it was posted here. And yes, their polishes retail for $25 apiece, and from what I've heard are pretty darned good. I ended up getting myself a Christmas present.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Zoya is running a $15 cyber monday mystery bag!
> 
> http://www.zoya.com/content/item/Zoya/Its-A-Mystery-Who-What-Where-When.html
> 
> It seems like it's very backlogged in terms of ordering, so it might not come in time for your giftee, but it might be worth ordering anyway...?


Heads up if you ordered these. I just received an email from Zoya saying they added a couple of (generous) promo codes to my account, both good til March 2015.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

For some reason I want that black diamond polish so pretty  :wub:


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 6, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> I was so tired that I saw this on IG after midnight (yes I was up that late) and ran over and bought 6 then posted it in the MuT Nest thread without checking to see if it was posted here. And yes, their polishes retail for $25 apiece, and from what I've heard are pretty darned good. I ended up getting myself a Christmas present.


Such a deal! Which ones did you get?


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 6, 2014)

Cultfigure said:


> Such a deal! Which ones did you get?


Red, Violet Diamond, Horizon Diamond, Plum Diamond, Cobalt Diamond, Wine Diamond, Charcoal Diamond, Merlot Diamond, and Opal Diamond. I may have placed a second order this morning for the last three, oops.

But that's all I'm allowing myself to buy. I originally was going to splurge and buy a Chanel polish for myself for Christmas, but this is much better and a much better deal! :wub:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

DragonChick said:


> But that's all I'm allowing myself to buy. I originally was going to splurge and buy a Chanel polish for myself for Christmas, but this is much better and a much better deal!


One day I will splurge on a Chanel or Dior polish for myself. One day...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Dec 6, 2014)

I was gonna ship today, but I got up late. Then I went to seal the box and wrap it anyway ... and while I was doing that, I realized I ate the peppermint bark I was gonna send as an extra. So no shipping until next Saturday, unless I can print a label at work.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

PeridotCricket said:


> I was gonna ship today, but I got up late. Then I went to seal the box and wrap it anyway ... and while I was doing that, *I realized I ate the peppermint bark I was gonna send as an extra.* So no shipping until next Saturday, unless I can print a label at work.


 
I am so guilty of doing this as well :x

also trying to decide if I want to place a sephora order with that $15 gift card, i've been playing cart tetris all day and being indecisive.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

Ugh, I have one last item on the way, and it's supposedly out for delivery, but if it actually *did* go out for delivery this morning, then our mail is seriously weird because I already received mail this morning before I ran errands, and it wasn't in there!  And I just got home about half an hour ago, and it wasn't in there at 5pm, either!  So...  A 6pm Saturday evening delivery?  WTF, USPS?  This is *very* strange for my neighborhood.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 6, 2014)

My USPS comes super early but UPS doesn't come to my apartment until between 7:00pm - 8:00pm, its always really jarring when I get a delivery that late.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 6, 2014)

Saturday mail for me pretty much always comes between 10am and 11am.  I still remember the day I was sitting at my laptop with Ed sitting upright on my lap, and the mail carrier came up my stairs to drop off a book.  We must have looked *ridiculous*.  This particular mail carrier also sometimes stares Ed down if that silly kitty is sitting on the windowsill when he drops off a package.  It's actually pretty danged adorable.


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 7, 2014)

I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quiet and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh my god I am sososososo sorry @@Jac13 I can't even imagine the pain you're going through right now. Considering how nice both of those breeds are it almost certainly sounds like it was intentional and not just found them and got them out of the road or something.

I really really really you have some sort of happy resolution.  :hugs3:


----------



## Allison H (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that @Jac13. This would be hard to deal with at any time, but especially hard around the holidays I'm sure. I hope it'll be resolved and in the end work out for you. I'm thinking good thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Jac13, OMG, I am so sorry. I would be absolutely devastated, please take care of yourself and your family.

What the heck is wrong with people, keep your hands to yourself and don't take something that doesn't belong to you!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 7, 2014)

So I'm still waiting on an order, seriously!! I did get my gift together last night and I realized how much stuff I've got, so I really don't *need* to wait for that package to come in. It was just something that was going to be a few extra polishes I bought because they were on sale.

Plus I still have an order coming from the major retail place that I threw in to get to free shipping. It was something on her list, so I think I'll wait for that one and ship out this weekend. It hasn't shipped yet but I don't expect to take a full week.

I think I'll wrap my stuff up today and get my box together.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 7, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> I really want to apologize to my Santa for not participating as much on the thread. Both of my dogs were stolen and life has not been the same. My daughter was outside with them and ran inside to get her keys and when she came back they were gone. We looked/ drove every where. My neighborhood is quiet and everyone knows everyone's dog and if they get loose we bring them back to the person. I really think it was someone who didn't live in the neighborhood. They have chips and still have not been activated. I think whomever have them intends on keeping them. One is a pure breed bischon frise and the other is a King Charles mixed with cocker spaniel known as cavalier/ designer dog. They were both groomed, house train and loving friendly dogs. It's hard to get in the spirit but I am trying. I think I have to just push myself because I am overwhelmingly sad. So Santa, don't take it personally. I am trying to get back on track and I will be grateful for my gifts.


So sorry to hear this! It makes me stick to think people are capable of such a thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope and pray they find their way back to you soon.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 7, 2014)

ughghgh I got really excited when i saw that my Sephora BI gift card applied to my order that was under $50, so I was going to get my SS one more thing. But nope, as I was checking out and hit "place order" it tells me it has to be at least $50.

I guess I'm going to say screw it and mail it out soon then.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Jac13 I'm so sorry to hear that.  I hope you get your doggies back.  Some people are seriously horrifying.  I can't even imagine what would bring someone to do something like that...


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 7, 2014)

@@Jac13 I'm so sorry. I can't imagine what you're going through. I really hope you can get your doggies back. Stay strong and take care of yourself.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Dec 8, 2014)

@@Jac13 I'm so sorry! I hope you get your dogs back safe and sound, and soon.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 8, 2014)

There's a special place in hell reserved for people like that. I'm so heartbroken for you @Jac13.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 8, 2014)

My box is HERE and @@Cultfigure is the greatest person of all time!! Pics in the reveal thread! So much happy!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 8, 2014)

I really need to motivate myself to finish up my package (aka re buy the chocolate i ate :x) and send it to the post office. I just haven't had the motivation to step out of my apartment because i've been studying and its been cold and rainy outside. Seeing everyone's reveals has me excited though!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 10, 2014)

So I got my last two orders that I was waiting for today!! However, one of the polishes that I bought for my girl leaked. Grrrr....

Oh well, I bought several different polishes, so I will just keep that one and swap out a different one.

And talk about waste, I ordered a polish from a major retail place and it came, ONE bottle of nail polish by itself in a box big enough to hold a pair of boots!! I am shocked that it wasn't broken. And what gets me is that I ordered 2 of the same polish (one for her, one for me) and one polish came in a box by itself, the other one was in a box with the rest of the stuff I ordered. Why on earth they didn't just put them all in the same box is beyond me. At least they all made it here safely, that's the most important thing.

Have a good night, ladies, I am off to wrap!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 10, 2014)

Crossposting:  Le sigh.  Dear Santa:  If you can see that a package for me will be delivered tomorrow, could you pretty please give me a heads up?  It's apparently supposed to rain -- torrential downpour -- but I was going to go to our office building holiday party after work.  I don't want packages to sit in the rain any longer than necessary (I love my mail carrier because he leaves pretty much all packages for me even if I'm not home, but there's not a whole lot of protection from the elements), though, so if I know there's something waiting for me, I'll skedaddle home after I have a few snacks!  Thanks!

(This goes only for tomorrow.  Any other day, there's really no point in knowing there's something waiting for me after work because I'll get home at pretty much the same time whether I know something is there or not.)


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.

So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.
> 
> So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


Wow that is so crazy! Glad for your happy ending.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.
> 
> So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


So glad everything worked out! It's a Christmas miracle after all


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.
> 
> So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


This is so disgusting and infuriating, but I am sosososo glad it had a happy ending and your babies are home safe!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah!!! Glad to hear the puppies are safe!!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Dec 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Thank you ladies for your warm wishes and prayers. After 2 weeks, I have my dogs back!!! I had given up on getting them back and at my daughter's request we put up more flyers. This time I added a reward with be given. That did the trick. A lady called about an hour later saying she had both dogs. When we met her she only had one and said her neighborhood had the other and was refusing to give it back. Well to make a long story short because it was mad drama we ended up getting the cops involved. The guy basically wanted us to buy back our own dog and pay for shots-!yes shots that he had given the bichon. Plus he took her out of state to get the shots. Maybe because 32 vets and all the SPCA was on alert. Both of our babies are doing fine. The police said around this time of year people take dogs and wait for flyer with reward to give them back. If not, they sell them. I think this guy was getting ready to sell them. Where he said he found them at, there was no way they could have gotten there on their own. So yea... DRAMA but it had a happy ending.
> 
> So now I am happy again, lol. I have wrapped both gifts and will send both packages in the mail tomorrow.


So happy you go them back! What a nightmare and what horrible people.  :hugs3:


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 11, 2014)

Yes it's crazy what people will do for money. When they pulled up, the people in her car was shouting REWARD REWARD!!! I knew then something was up. She admitted the only reason she gave them back was for some type of money. It's sickening.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 11, 2014)

Jac13 said:


> Yes it's crazy what people will do for money. When they pulled up, the people in her car was shouting REWARD REWARD!!! I knew then something was up. She admitted the only reason she gave them back was for some type of meaning. It's sickening.


I can't believe people would be so blatant about it, I think that's the worst part. At least pretend like you care and make me feel slightly better about humanity jeeze.


----------



## Allison H (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Jac13, I'm so glad you got your dogs back! Ugh I'm so sorry you had to go through all the heartache and drama!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Jac13 people are absolutely horrible but I am so glad you got them back!!!


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 11, 2014)

I finally got my cyber Monday order today! I'll probably mail tomorrow or Saturday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 11, 2014)

@@Jac13 I am so relieved you got your puppies back. That story makes my heart hurt so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In other news I got a package for my elfie that I had forgotten about, so bonus! Time to wrap!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2014)

sent out my secret santa's gift the other day! i'm hoping it will get there tomorrow so we can have a weekend reveal but according to the tracking it will be more like monday probably.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> sent out my secret santa's gift the other day! i'm hoping it will get there tomorrow so we can have a weekend reveal but according to the tracking it will be more like monday probably.


Me too! Maybe multiple reveals then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And actually USPS has been delivering on Sundays, so keep your eyes peeled, ladies. I want to see some more reveals.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> And actually USPS has been delivering on Sundays, so keep your eyes peeled, ladies. I want to see some more reveals.


I need to re-order my camera charger or some how magically find it so I can do a GOOD reveal and not a crappy broken cellphone quality reveal bahahhaha.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I need to re-order my camera charger or some how magically find it so I can do a GOOD reveal and not a crappy broken cellphone quality reveal bahahhaha.


Hah! I always use my phone. I could use one of my boyfriends nikons but I'm way to lazy for that.

Edited for random apostrophe.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 12, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> I need to re-order my camera charger or some how magically find it so I can do a GOOD reveal and not a crappy broken cellphone quality reveal bahahhaha.


I've seen some amazing photos taken with iphones... I have an android, and I feel like the quality of my photos is actually okay.

My mani taken with my phone today:







Not *amazing* quality, but haha I'm not sure I can do better with my DSLR.

But here are some tips. May they help!

http://iphonephotographyschool.com/tips/

http://www.androidbeat.com/2013/08/top-10-tips-getting-best-camera-android-smartphone/


----------



## BSquared (Dec 12, 2014)

Mine is going out tomorrow!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 12, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I've seen some amazing photos taken with iphones... I have an android, and I feel like the quality of my photos is actually okay.
> 
> My mani taken with my phone today:
> 
> ...


This is super helpful, thanks! I have an HTC One and the camera quality can range from amazing to awful depending on the lighting, whereas my nikon point and shoot is always pretty solid. Also totally loving your nail polish! I was never a purple person until I met my fiance and now I'm obsessed (I think it being his favorite color just made me realize how nice it is).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2014)

Ughghghg, my SS's gift is so close NOW IF IT WOULD JUST ARRIVE TODAY.


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 13, 2014)

I can't believe I fit everything in a medium flat rate box lol. Sorry elfie if some of the bows are a little smushed! Shipped today!

Spoiler alert!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 13, 2014)

Lolo22 said:


> I can't believe I fit everything in a medium flat rate box lol. Sorry elfie if some of the bows are a little smushed! Shipped today!


Are those...Godiva truffles....

I may have just eaten a whole bag of those the other day (exam time is rough)


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 13, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Are those...Godiva truffles....
> 
> I may have just eaten a whole bag of those the other day (exam time is rough)


Yes!!! I wanted so bad to have one but elfie gets them all :-D Godiva is sooooo good!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 13, 2014)

OH YOU SNEAKY--

(you know who you are)

My gift arrived ;D Who it is from shall be revealed....soon


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 13, 2014)

I just got all my stuff in a box...I will mail on Monday...my PO was out of some sizes of flat rate boxes!! I found a box at home that was just the right size though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so excited to see all the goodies make their way to my Santa!!


----------



## Christa W (Dec 14, 2014)

Hope to get mine out today. I planned on doing it yesterday but instead spent the day in the ER vet with one of my kitties who developed a massive upper respiratory infection. Poor little guy!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 14, 2014)

Christa W said:


> Hope to get mine out today. I planned on doing it yesterday but instead spent the day in the ER vet with one of my kitties who developed a massive upper respiratory infection. Poor little guy!!!


Oh no! I hope your kitty gets better soon!


----------



## Allison H (Dec 14, 2014)

Poor kitty! Feel better soon!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 14, 2014)

Woo hoo, the post office was open today!! My dear giftee will have her gift in 3-4 days!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay, regular SeSa wrapped, packed, and labeled.  Next up:  Nails!  And a warning to my recipient:  Please do not open in direct sunlight.  There are a couple of VERY SHINY VERY HOLOGRAPHIC items in there, and you might sear a retina if you stare directly at it under bright light.  (In my regular SeSa post on this matter, I said that I couldn't find the rest of my SHINY SHINY wrap, and I thought I wasn't going to be able to use it for this stuff.  I just found some of it while looking for my tissue paper stash!  I think I have some more *somewhere*, but this will do for now.)


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 15, 2014)

My elfies package should be delivered today!! Eek!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 15, 2014)

Oopsie....I found something that forgot to get put in the box....so my giftee will be getting a little card from me as well.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 15, 2014)

Today's the deadline to mail things off! I haven't been tracking who has gotten what yet because I don't want to accidentally figure out who my Santa is because the group is so small, so if you haven't gotten your presents out then do it! Or if you're having a problem then PM me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Dec 15, 2014)

@@Jac13 OMG that's so crazy. I'm so sorry you had to go through all that, but so glad you got your snuggles back!


----------



## BSquared (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine is going out in the morning I promise!!! I'm sending extra to make up for it, work is just not letting me get away today. I think my elfie knows and is ok with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 15, 2014)

I see my outgoing package was just scanned at the PO and left PDX already! It is headed east! Pretty much *everywhere* is east of here, so I'm sure *that* is a huge hint about the recipient.


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 15, 2014)

meaganola said:


> I see my outgoing package was just scanned at the PO and left PDX already! It is headed east! Pretty much *everywhere* is east of here, so I'm sure *that* is a huge hint about the recipient.


LOL!!! I'm pretty sure this only means that it's not meant for me. Which doesn't narrow the guessing game down all that much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 15, 2014)

My girls box has been at her post office since 8 am, I'm dying!!


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 15, 2014)

I am willing my girl's box to MOVE and it's not working!!! Lol....


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 15, 2014)

FWIW I think USPS tracking is broken these days. @ 's present didn't move from the post office all day saturday, so i assumed it wasn't going out for delivery until Monday. Then bam, we had a reveal.


----------



## Christa W (Dec 15, 2014)

Mine got sent today. Now the nerves kick in... This is the part I dread most.

Thanks for all the well wishes. Link (the kitty) is off to a good recovery. Saturday night I was sure it would be his last...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 15, 2014)

Dearest Santa,

I keep getting some kind of error when I try to track my lovely package. Is there a typo in the tracking number? (can't you tell i'm eager ahhaha) What it tells me when I put it in to usps is:



> Tracking information is not available at this time. Please check back later or double-check the tracking number entered and try again.


Love, Kawaiimeows


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 16, 2014)

Yay tracking! From someone who lives very close to my mother-in-law... haha


----------



## tulosai (Dec 16, 2014)

Sent mine yesterday and I am excited for her to get it!!

I've also been having kitty woes... Bingley was hospitalized last weekend and today, I sh!t you not, Darcy, my stupid stupid stupid fluffball SET HIMSELF ON FIRE by jumping on the stove and pretty much ROLLING OVER THE OPEN FLAME. Luckily he doesn't actually appear to have sustained any burns except for to his fur itself, but it was very scary.

He is so stupid though that he seems not to know that anything happened.  He literally was at the vet like la di da oh hello! would you like to pet me? I will go chase that spot on the wall now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Sent mine yesterday and I am excited for her to get it!!
> 
> I've also been having kitty woes... Bingley was hospitalized last weekend and today, I sh!t you not, Darcy, my stupid stupid stupid fluffball SET HIMSELF ON FIRE by jumping on the stove and pretty much ROLLING OVER THE OPEN FLAME. Luckily he doesn't actually appear to have sustained any burns except for to his fur itself, but it was very scary.
> 
> He is so stupid though that he seems not to know that anything happened.  He literally was at the vet like la di da oh hello! would you like to pet me? I will go chase that spot on the wall now.


I don't know whether to laugh or say I'm sorry! My fiance and I also also have a dumb baby (that's what we've affectionately dubbed our cats) who I could totally see doing the same thing. She's oblivious to everything.


----------



## tulosai (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah he is the best but also the worst. You can laugh it is okay... once I understood he really was not hurt/burned despite how terribly scary.awful it looked and smelled I *kind of* thought it was funny too, but now I am scared he might do it again since he appears to have no idea anything happened.

I also want to apologize for not participating much on the thread- a lot of big changes.  I was laid off because the business I work for is closing.  Then my bf got a job in Amsterdam so I guess that we are moving there. Then Bingley got terribly sick.  And it has all just been packing and freaking out and worrying about money. But I have been following the reveals and catching up today. @@Jac13 I am so so sorry about your dogs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is just awful someone would do that.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Sent mine yesterday and I am excited for her to get it!!
> 
> I've also been having kitty woes... Bingley was hospitalized last weekend and today, I sh!t you not, Darcy, my stupid stupid stupid fluffball SET HIMSELF ON FIRE by jumping on the stove and pretty much ROLLING OVER THE OPEN FLAME. Luckily he doesn't actually appear to have sustained any burns except for to his fur itself, but it was very scary.
> 
> He is so stupid though that he seems not to know that anything happened. He literally was at the vet like la di da oh hello! would you like to pet me? I will go chase that spot on the wall now.


My cat jumped on the stove once, too!! What is it with them?? Luckily for me she only singed the hair on her chest, but it does smell awful!! Prior to that, she pulled a candle over on herself. My cat learned, though, I just have to yell HOT and she stops in her tracks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> I also want to apologize for not participating much on the thread- a lot of big changes.  I was laid off because the business I work for is closing.  Then my bf got a job in Amsterdam so I guess that we are moving there. Then Bingley got terribly sick.  And it has all just been packing and freaking out and worrying about money. But I have been following the reveals and catching up today. @@Jac13 I am so so sorry about your dogs That is just awful someone would do that.


I'm glad you're back around though! I missed seeing you post! Also that is way cool that y'all are moving to Amsterdam! Congrats and good luck (and just remember, internationals are always welcome in SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> My cat jumped on the stove once, too!! What is it with them?? Luckily for me she only singed the hair on her chest, but it does smell awful!! Prior to that, she pulled a candle over on herself. My cat learned, though, I just have to yell HOT and she stops in her tracks.


I am so glad my cats have some sense of awareness not to mess with fire. One of my friends never uses candles because her cats will knock them over! Thankfully mine understand that fire = bad.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 16, 2014)

My previous kitties were super curious about candles. Ada singed her whiskers and eyebrows a couple of times, although she and Hunter did learn their lesson and left them alone after a few singefests. I have different and even goofier kitties now, so absolutely no candles for me!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 16, 2014)

tulosai said:


> Sent mine yesterday and I am excited for her to get it!!
> 
> I've also been having kitty woes... Bingley was hospitalized last weekend and today, I sh!t you not, Darcy, my stupid stupid stupid fluffball SET HIMSELF ON FIRE by jumping on the stove and pretty much ROLLING OVER THE OPEN FLAME. Luckily he doesn't actually appear to have sustained any burns except for to his fur itself, but it was very scary.
> 
> He is so stupid though that he seems not to know that anything happened. He literally was at the vet like la di da oh hello! would you like to pet me? I will go chase that spot on the wall now.


Oh god, this is my worst fear. I put tinfoil down on the stove at night when they were kittens so they'd learn to stay off but I still worry about it. Glad your guy is okay!


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 16, 2014)

My youngest cat likes putting his face in drink glasses. Unfortunately one day he tried it with a jar candle and burned the whiskers off half his face. I had to take him to the vet the next to get kitten shots and I was so embarrassed. Thankfully the vet thought it was funny. I don't leave candles where he can get them now just in case he hasn't learned his lesson. Same cat also fell through the floating stairs 3 times. He is very accident prone.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2014)

EggyBread said:


> My youngest cat likes putting his face in drink glasses.


My cat LOVES playing with drinking glasses or dipping her paw in and licking it off. She'll hear me get water from the kitchen to drink and yell at me to give her some - even when she has a full bowl of water, like she thinks it better or something lmao. Sometimes I'll catch her drowning her toys in my cups of water too, she's evil.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 16, 2014)

Elife you should have a present Friday!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do we need to send tracking to anyone, or just if our elfie wants it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 16, 2014)

bsquared said:


> Elife you should have a present Friday!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Do we need to send tracking to anyone, or just if our elfie wants it?


You can PM me just so I have it.  I'm not gonna hunt people down for tracking numbers or anything, we basically made it mandatory just so people would actually get tracking numbers just to help with the progress and flow or whatever lol.


----------



## chelsealynn (Dec 17, 2014)

My package came from @@Jac13 today!   :w00t:  I already opened everything and love it all!  I'll post a reveal soon.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 17, 2014)

Hey Santa, I've confirmed with my mom that my package made it home safe and I'll open it and get the reveal out ASAP on Saturday as soon as I get home!!!! (trust me, the wait is killing me too)


----------



## Jac13 (Dec 18, 2014)

@@chelsealynn I am glad you received it and like it. It was a pleasure to shop for you. Enjoy!


----------



## meaganola (Dec 18, 2014)

Yay, my package arrived yesterday afternoon!  I think it was delivered to a workplace, so I'm guessing it won't be in-hand until later today or tomorrow depending on how efficient the mail people are there (I used to run a shipping/receiving department for a building that had five floors and a few hundred people, and it got *busy* at the holidays, so I know sometimes things can sit for a little while if the mailroom gets overwhelmed and has to prioritize what to get delivered when).

ETA:  My outgoing package, that is.  I don't know about the one coming to me.  If it arrives today, I probably won't get it until tomorrow because I'm headed to my grandmother's funeral as soon as my dad gets here (I am *not* driving through the Cascades in December!), and I'm not sure when I'll be home tonight.  My neighbors are going to keep an eye out for packages for me so things won't sit in the rain if that starts up (I was already alerted to the fact that my regular SeSa package will be arriving today because Santa wanted to make sure it would be safe while I was gone for however long I was going to be gone for Grandma's services, but I'm pretty sure it's a one-day thing since it's only three hours away, and neighbor Tim is a househusband just kind of marking the year or so until he can officially retire after he got fired right before he and Jeffrey got married in August, so he has been put on package lookout duty), and if I don't get home until late, I'll be waiting until a decent hour tomorrow to pick things up.  I'm hoping that I'm back home by 9pm or so just because I am *very* uncomfortable with this side of the family.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your grandmother. ;(


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 18, 2014)

sorry to hear @meaganola   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EggyBread (Dec 19, 2014)

Yay!! My package arrived!! Thank you, @ !! I love everything! My camera is on the fritz, but if I can get it to stay on, I will post pictures. *squee*


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 20, 2014)

Very big reveal incoming!!!! Words can't even describe how amazing my Santa was!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you, @ and @kawaiimeows.  It was *not* unexpected (*last* year, my dad wasn't sure if she would make it to *that* Christmas), but it still rocked me a bit.  And then how everyone was dressed for the funeral was super weird to me (jeans, t-shirts, flannel, sweatshirts, and even a trucker hat, but not in a hipster way.  In a "we're farmers and loggers, and this is what we grabbed" way) and reinforced the fact that I'm completely separate from pretty much *everyone* else in the family.  I did discover that my hair is now the longest I have had it in my entire life.  I remembered it as being super long when I was a kidlet, but we were looking at pictures from that time, and, nope, not as long as it is now.  And I was just as sassy and feisty then as I am now.  There are quite a few pictures of me as a four-year-old with my fist on my hip, clearly on the verge of giving *someone* a lecture about *something*.


----------



## BSquared (Dec 21, 2014)

My box was delivered on Friday but I think it may be a bit before a reveal? Maybe?


----------



## Allison H (Dec 21, 2014)

bsquared said:


> My box was delivered on Friday but I think it may be a bit before a reveal? Maybe?


Ooh, exciting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 22, 2014)

so while we're waiting for ~more review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are everyone's mani ideas for the holidays?

I always have the same issue where i want to wear something special for my birthday but i also want to do a holiday mani, and there's almost never any justification for me to change it between my birthday and christmas 'cause they're this close.

However I just found this which I think is super cute:







(credit: http://www.eternalvox.net/loosepowder/2012/06/loki-avengers-manicure/)

It uses BL British Racing Green so it'll give me a chance to play with the polish @@kawaiimeows gave me. I also have Jack the lad so I might use that for a few fingers too.

I love green anyway, so it works. But I just spent like 3 hours picking off glitter so I'm not entirely looking forward to doing that again. And maybe I'll use a silver instead of a gold...


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 22, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> so while we're waiting for ~more review  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what are everyone's mani ideas for the holidays?
> 
> I always have the same issue where i want to wear something special for my birthday but i also want to do a holiday mani, and there's almost never any justification for me to change it between my birthday and christmas 'cause they're this close.
> 
> ...


Maybe try the Elmer's glue as glitter base trick? That way, if it doesn't last, you can do a second celebratory mani. But, either way, it might take the pain out of glitter removal.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 23, 2014)

Got an absolutely adorable cat card in the mail from @ with whimsical nail stickers inside (including unicorns to match my Unicorn nail polish!) - I can't wait to try these out, they're just my style, thank you so much!!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bonita22 (Dec 23, 2014)

I used Zoya Rekha and Ulta Envy today. The Zoya and the dotting tools I used were a gift from my Santa formul8edphrase. I think it might need some glitter.


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> Got an absolutely adorable cat card in the mail from @ with whimsical nail stickers inside (including unicorns to match my Unicorn nail polish!) - I can't wait to try these out, they're just my style, thank you so much!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah!! I'm glad they made it. After I shipped out your box I saw them lying on the floor near where I was wrapping and packing and I thought oh crap!! Lol...they were too cute, I hope you enjoy them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is my first mani using items from my Santa....it's Revlon Wintermint. I just love it, the scent lasted about a day and was a really strong peppermint scent. It smelled SO good...I can't wait to try the Spun Sugar and see what that one smells like!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 23, 2014)

Expectations:






Reality:






okay it's not actually that bad. I think I'm just not a huge fan of nail art, haha. Also, I've had my stamping set for two yeras and I almost never use it because it's a huge pain.



Cultfigure said:


> Maybe try the Elmer's glue as glitter base trick? That way, if it doesn't last, you can do a second celebratory mani. But, either way, it might take the pain out of glitter removal.


Maybe I'll try that! I don't have any glue though XD.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 23, 2014)

@ those look great! much better than i could have done (this is why i gravitate towards glitters, i don't have a steady enough hand for nail art hahah)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 23, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Here is my first mani using items from my Santa....it's Revlon Wintermint. I just love it, the scent lasted about a day and was a really strong peppermint scent. It smelled SO good...I can't wait to try the Spun Sugar and see what that one smells like!!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


so pretty!!!! i was curious as to how long the scent would last. spun sugar sounds like it will smell delicious (maybe like cookies or something???)


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 23, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> Expectations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The trick with stamping is finding the right polish for it pick up on the stamper properly. I've learned that there's a learning curve to rolling the stamper to pick up the polish just right. I was so frustrated with it for ages, but finally am starting to get it. That looks great by the way!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 23, 2014)

Also....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYUU!!!!!

:luv:   :wizard:   :luv:   :wizard:   :luv:   :wizard:   :luv:   :wizard:   :luv:   :wizard:   :luv:   :wizard:   :luv:   :wizard:   :luv:   :wizard:   :luv:

(i realize that's a wizard, but pretend its a birthday hat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

@ I wanted to wait and send your present so it would come in time for your birthday after I saw your birthday was so close on elfster - but lets be honest, I'm far too impatient for that hahahah.


----------



## meaganola (Dec 23, 2014)

Ooh, I just received tracking via Elfster secret message! It should be here tomorrow! I might have to reassess my Christmas mani plan!

ETA:  EEE!  I guess that message is for something completely different because I arrived home to discover a box from @@Christa W waiting for me, very much not sent the way the message indicated, with a completely different tracking number, and from the other side of the country!  BRB!  Gotta go open goodies!  (And now I wonder what the tracking message I received is about!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 23, 2014)

kawaiimeows said:


> @ those look great! much better than i could have done (this is why i gravitate towards glitters, i don't have a steady enough hand for nail art hahah)


It was a bit of a flop for me because I think I look at nail art and go "oh that's so beautiful" but then I do it and at the end all I can personally see are the minute mistakes in mine XD

I could be a surgeon, i think, if I ever got into medicine like I wanted to... but operating rooms are cold and my hands don't have good circulation either ):



DragonChick said:


> The trick with stamping is finding the right polish for it pick up on the stamper properly. I've learned that there's a learning curve to rolling the stamper to pick up the polish just right. I was so frustrated with it for ages, but finally am starting to get it. That looks great by the way!


I used the BL British Racing Green for this one... it seemed to go on opaque in one layer on the nail which is why I'm sort of T__T about it. Same with the gold I used (ChG Midnight Kiss.) Maybe I shoiuld've tried a Julep.

I've been using WnW Black Creme to stamp black, and I think that worked okay. I guess it's just frustrating. Then again, the only reason I'm so good at not getting polish on my cuticles (both hands!) is because I practiced. Just, doing nail art is always a mess too XD



kawaiimeows said:


> Also....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYUU!!!!!
> 
> ...


THANKS BB!! lol it's okay. I enjoyed opening it as soon as I got it...because gifts are exciting!!!


----------



## Cultfigure (Dec 23, 2014)

Happy birthday Kyuu!


----------



## DragonChick (Dec 24, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> I used the BL British Racing Green for this one... it seemed to go on opaque in one layer on the nail which is why I'm sort of T__T about it. Same with the gold I used (ChG Midnight Kiss.) Maybe I shoiuld've tried a Julep.
> 
> I've been using WnW Black Creme to stamp black, and I think that worked okay. I guess it's just frustrating. Then again, the only reason I'm so good at not getting polish on my cuticles (both hands!) is because I practiced. Just, doing nail art is always a mess too XD


I'm having decent luck with Zoyas so far for stamping. Mentality also designs their polish for stamping purposes (and why it's thicker than most polishes), but have a super thick collection made specifically for stamping. I've had the best luck with those so far. I haven't tried any of my Juleps to see how well they stamp, and I'm skeptical to try due to the inconsistencies in their formulas. Not all polishes will stamp well (even though they're a good coverage polish), some are much worse than others. Don't let that discourage you from stamping - it truly is a matter of trial and error finding what will work and what won't work with both polishes and stamping tools.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 24, 2014)

OMG y'all - I woke up this morning to an anonymous message on elfster saying to expect a package today. I've been nonstop going but I was able to swing by my parent's house before visiting more family and got the most lovely thank you/wedding present from @ !!!!  



Spoiler






all the lovely goodies!




one of her famous origami paper cranes! when i saw her make these for @@yousoldtheworld 's regular secret santa package, i thought they were gorgeous. i showed it to my mom and she fawned over it too. 




she also does origami flowers, and they're just as amazing




So, @ explained in her adorably thoughtful (and very cute paper) letter that the theme of this gift was "fairy tale love/wedding" - which I found totally appropriate and so creative! This first item included was eyeshadow by Impulse Co. in "Wish Upon a Star." Its a gorgeous shimmery light blue and the name is totally giving me Disney fairy tale vibes. I love it and I've been wanting to try this indie brand after seeing some gorgeous swatches!!




Cynthia Rowley lip gloss in "Valentine" - totally appropriate romantic color and name. I love these little lip minis, I had one at one point in time and lost it while I was moving but I remember loving it.




Julep nail polish in "Love" - I've never seen this polish before (probably because I haven't been following Julep lately) but I am IN LOVE with it. There's just something about shimmery polish with glitter flecks that speaks to me on a personal level.




Fair Maiden Polish in "Once Upon a Dream" - also very appropriate with the Disney love theme. I've been eyeing Fair Maiden polish hard core but haven't ordered anything from them yet and was so excited to see this! Their whimsical themes, colors, and packaging are right up my alley. I think I'm going to paint my toes with this polish for the wedding!



@ this was completely unexpected and made my christmas eve! the fairy tale love theme was so perfect and made me smile. thank you so so so much!  :wub:   :wub:   :wub:


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 25, 2014)

Eeek, that was awesome!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I knew you were getting something, she messaged me for your addy!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 25, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> Eeek, that was awesome!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I knew you were getting something, she messaged me for your addy!!


hahahahah, y'all are so sneaky!!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 28, 2014)

So are all the reveals done?? Who had who? I lost track...lol!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 28, 2014)

Pollysmom said:


> So are all the reveals done?? Who had who? I lost track...lol!!


Almost! We have one package that went MIA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and I'm waiting to hear if its been delivered yet (if there are/were any other issues I'd assume y'all would PM me hahah). I don't wanna post the full list in the meantime, to try and keep some element of surprise hahaha.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 28, 2014)

@@kawaiimeows I'm so glad it got to you okay! I wasn't sure i fit was going to make it before Christmas, but I'm glad it did!! The anticipation was killing me. And major shoutout to @ for helping with the sneakiness. I saved your address from your gift, but I realized you probably wouldn't see it until January then, since that was your school address.

And I'm so flattered you want to use it for your toes at your wedding  :blush: I hope you can have all us MUT ladies with you there in spirit! Do you know what you want to use for your mani?


----------



## NotTheMama (Dec 28, 2014)

You're welcome!! I'm always up for a sneaky surprise, especially such a good one!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Dec 28, 2014)

Kyuu said:


> @@kawaiimeows I'm so glad it got to you okay! I wasn't sure i fit was going to make it before Christmas, but I'm glad it did!! The anticipation was killing me. And major shoutout to @ for helping with the sneakiness. I saved your address from your gift, but I realized you probably wouldn't see it until January then, since that was your school address.
> 
> And I'm so flattered you want to use it for your toes at your wedding  :blush: I hope you can have all us MUT ladies with you there in spirit! Do you know what you want to use for your mani?


I am SO indecisive, but I actually put on Julep Love the other day because I thought it was gorgeous. Then I had to go to the dress shop so my mom could try on her dress post-alterations so I asked to put on my dress really quickly just to make sure it still fit post-holiday/exam eating hahahahah and the nail polish looked SO good with my dress because its ivory, plus the red microglitter is just subtle enough that it kind of blends. I mighttttttt be going with that but we will see what I decide at the last minute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do think I want to go with something ivory-ish/goldish/glitteryish - I wore my mom's color changing glitter ruby wing she got from birchbox for my bridal portraits and that looked nice too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 25, 2015)

OKAY, now that everyone has gotten their packages I can finally reveal who had who!

@@Allison H                     @@Lolo22

@                           @@formul8edphrase

@@BSquared                   @
@@chelsealynn                @@Sakura83
@@Christa W                     @@meaganola
@@bonita22                     @@Allison H
@@DragonChick                @@Cultfigure
@@Cultfigure                     @@BSquared
@@EggyBread                  @@Jac13
@@Sakura83                     @@PeridotCricket
@                   @@kawaiimeows
@@formul8edphrase         @@bonita22
@@Jac13                            @@chelsealynn
@@kawaiimeows                 @
@@tulosai                           @@Jwls750
@@klg534                           @@tulosai
@@Lolo22                            @
@                  @@EggyBread
@@meaganola                     @@klg534
@@PeridotCricket                 @@DragonChick
@@secrethoarder                 @@Christa W
@@Jwls750                           @@secrethoarder


----------

